# ~December's Lil Stockin' Stuffers-Testers~



## kelster823

Ok soooooooooo November is ALMOST over.. and we did "okey dokey" last month with a couple of :bfp: (everyone seems to be moving on :thumbup:) and I am SOOOOO HAPPY for you all that have :dance:

Soooo now it's time for us to get our CHRISTMAS PRESENTS this month....

Give me your test dates!!!

Come on eggies- get a lil sprinkle of "special" holiday dust 

 TEST DATES

Dec 1st
________
Cedarwood


Dec 3rd
________
lilybelle


Dec 6th
________
:hugs: ncmommy :witch:



Dec 7th
________
:hugs: tryforbaby2 :witch:



Dec 10th
________


Dec 12th
________
:hugs: cla :angel:
:hugs: Amberyll23 :witch:


Dec 14th
________
Criosaidh
:hugs: grandbleu :witch:


Dec 15th
________
:hugs: LiSa2010 :witch:


Dec 16th
________
:hugs: IMPPEARL :witch:



Dec 20th
________
zimmy



Dec 21st
________
icantdecide
Round2


Dec 22nd
_________
sar0417


Dec 26th
_______

Bluesky
​


----------



## CedarWood

Hi:flower:
May I join?
I am 9dpo - AF is due Dec 1 (ticker is wrong have not updated since chemical from Septs cycle ).
I am just touching December:)
I was thinking of testing early but now am a bit hesitant.
CW


----------



## icantdecide

Hi

can i be added for december. Im not sure if i am going to "try" this month but i thought id ask just incase i do. Im due to test on the 21st. 


Good luck everyone. 
x


----------



## Tanya86

Hi, im 6po and trying to wait until Sunday to test, although I did sucumb and do a test this morning which was obviously negative. Feeling a few symptoms although not sure if im just imagining it!! 

Good luck all :) xx


----------



## kelster823

all added -GOOD LUCK-

Tanya do you want to be added? I need a test date... if you are going to test on Sunday that would be Nov 28th... I can add you to the Nov test thread :)


----------



## icantdecide

thank you - date might also change thats going on a 30 day cycle but im not sure if i will go back to my usuall 28 day cycle or not.


----------



## ncmommy

Hi, will be trying again! I will be testing on the 6th!

Lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, all I am on CD9, and should be testing on the 16th of December. Fingers crossed!


----------



## zimmy

I'm going to test on my birthday - December 20th!! :cake:

It would be the best Birthday/Christmas present EVER!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I think I will use December 7th for a testing date, not sure yet, but that sounds good! 

My daughters birthday is dec 9th and she would love a sister or a brother!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Ooh me too, me too! 

If I don't get any reason to test earlier, will be testing on December 14th. Hoping for the best Christmas present ever for my OH and I. Fx'd!

C x x x


----------



## kelster823

Everyone should be updated :) :dust: to you all

but please make sure you come back and let us know .. please please please :) in fact stop by each day- we have a great time chit chatting just like we did in the Oct and Nov thread

I want the front page FLASHING with :bfp:- lit up like a Christmas Tree


----------



## bluesky

I know im not out of November yet, but I just wanted to pop over and say hello :hi:


----------



## mpepe32

Just wanted to stop in to say :hi:and wish everyone loads of Christmas Baby Dust for December! I hope I won't have to be on a break for too long:growlmad:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mpepe, good luck and :hugs: Hope to see you back real soon!!! :dust:

Bluesky, I am lingering in November still because I am waiting to hear about your hpt this cycle!! :dust:

Ahhhh what the heck, LOTS of healthy and sticky baby dust for everyone!!!! :dust:


----------



## CedarWood

:blush:
I am no fun - tested yesterday afternoon and got a _thin_ - faint pink line - - AF not due till Tues - so think may test on Monday and if still see something get a beta.
CW:flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

your ticker must be off then. what dpo are you?

Any symptoms???

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## CedarWood

Sorry - you are right my ticker is off - will fix it. I had a chemical in Sept which threw things off. 
My cycle began Nov 2nd - O'd day was Nov 15 - think today is 11 dpo. So yesterdays test would be 10 dpo - 9 dpo at the least if I have O day off by one.


----------



## bluesky

Helllllllllllloooooooooooo december!!

Not sure if will be trying this month due to waiting for my polyp to be removed but will join in the banter.


----------



## IMPPEARL

CD11 today and have a little ewcm, and very very faint opk. Time to start trying...!


----------



## Lilybelle

I'm going to test next weekend so december 3rd :)


----------



## sar0417

I will be testing on the 22nd December and Im hoping I have some great news to tell a few ppl on christmas day! fingers crossed :D x


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi there, my testing date is December 13th! Thanks!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Girlies!!!


All I want for Christmas is a healthy bfp!!! :)


----------



## Lilybelle

tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Luck Girlies!!!
> 
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a healthy bfp!!! :)

Me too! It was my goal after I lost my Son :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

BFP's all around!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## grandbleu

I'm adding my name to the list for December - it should be around* December 14th *but honesty my temps are all over the place and neither FF nor I can actually figure out if and when I ovulated this month (it's usually between the 11th to 15th day but normally 13/14 day). If anyone is a temp expert and wants to take a look there's a link at the bottom of my siggy and you can give me your opinion.

Hope everyone had a good holiday weekend (the American girls :)! BABY DUST FOR ALL OF US!


----------



## cla

hows everybody getting on , can you put me down for the 12th pretty please


----------



## kelster823

:hi: ladies

I believe I got everyone updated- please let me know if I missed anyone

:dust: to you all


----------



## tryforbaby2

:kiss: all around and of course TONS of healthy baby dust to us all!!!

:dust:


----------



## bluesky

Not got a date yet for my op, so maybe testing on Boxing day. 

Get your :dust: on!!


----------



## cla

I love the name of the thread xx


----------



## bluesky

Ugh the football is on and I said DH can watch it! WHY?????


----------



## cla

You have to be nice it's neally Christmas lol


----------



## bluesky

I let him watch a game yesterday as well. I better get some good presents for xmas :haha:


----------



## cla

You remind him how nice you are being ;) and plus you want extra bding lol


----------



## Round2

Looks like I'm back here. Got my first AF on Saturday after my D&C. My FS said to give it a go this cycle. So my next AF is due Dec 21st. We'll put that down as my test date - but I'm sure I'll be testing before that.

Good luck everyone. Hope Santa bring us all BFP's.


----------



## cla

I hope Santa brings us all a little beanie xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Round2 said:


> Looks like I'm back here. Got my first AF on Saturday after my D&C. My FS said to give it a go this cycle. So my next AF is due Dec 21st. We'll put that down as my test date - but I'm sure I'll be testing before that.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Hope Santa bring us all BFP's.

I hope Santa brings us all :bfp:'s as well!!! :cloud9:



bluesky said:


> Not got a date yet for my op, so maybe testing on Boxing day.
> 
> Get your :dust: on!!


:dust: Is on all the way Girfriend!!!


----------



## bluesky

bluesky said:


> Not got a date yet for my op, so maybe testing on Boxing day.
> 
> Get your :dust: on!!




tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust: Is on all the way Girfriend!!!

Thats what im talking about!!! yeah......


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl:

I am rolling around in this stuff!!!!

:dust:


----------



## kelster823

roll baby ROLL..............

well as of right "now" I am in the TWW HOWEVER- you know how I work and you can count on it that by Friday I won't be anymore... :rofl:

such a laughing game at my forever F'd up body!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck to all those testing next month :)


----------



## grandbleu

Morning everyone! 

Can anybody help me with my FF chart. My temps were a bit funky this month - it's my first time temping post- miscarriage and I'm between my 2nd and 3rd cycles.

FF is saying I ovulated on CD14 - would you agree despite the temp spike a couple days before??? Thanks I'm a bit confused since before my charts were PERFECT and now it seems a bit weird. Any help or advice would be welcome.

Merci!

PS. My link is at the bottom: My Chart Ripe for Stalking


----------



## kelster823

hmm Bleu I wish I could help BUT ..... FF is usually correct with the CH's...... I BELIEVE it reads the 6 days prior to your temp spike.. I could be wrong.....and you had a bunch of days lower than what your last 3 days have been.... lets see what tomorrow brings and we can go from there....

AFM- as I KNEW- my CH's will BE GONE by tomorrow.. I had an enormous dip drop this AM- and the last 3 days they have gone down... so unless my temps go back up over my CL tomorrow.... I didn't O like it tells me I did..... I KNEW it... no CM- no cramps ( I did have some last nite while laying in bed) no sore (.) (.)'s- NUTTIN.. looks like soy didn't help this time around either.... OH WELL it's not meant to be for us.... :(

you ladies have a great day :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> roll baby ROLL..............
> 
> well as of right "now" I am in the TWW HOWEVER- you know how I work and you can count on it that by Friday I won't be anymore... :rofl:
> 
> such a laughing game at my forever F'd up body!!!!

:rofl: 
:dust:

Well kels, it would be rather lovely if you really are in the TWW! Have you been tracking anything else? have you used opk's or anything?

I am always rooting for you!!! :dance: Go Kels! Go Kels!



grandbleu said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Can anybody help me with my FF chart. My temps were a bit funky this month - it's my first time temping post- miscarriage and I'm between my 2nd and 3rd cycles.
> 
> FF is saying I ovulated on CD14 - would you agree despite the temp spike a couple days before??? Thanks I'm a bit confused since before my charts were PERFECT and now it seems a bit weird. Any help or advice would be welcome.
> 
> Merci!
> 
> PS. My link is at the bottom: My Chart Ripe for Stalking

Good Morning!

I took a gander at your chart, and by all means I am no expert, but you are right at how confusing it is. Looks like you could have O'd a few days earlier but then it would be awesome if you O'd on CD14 (based on your BD pattern).

Have you used opk's or checked CM or CP?? I always check my CM and CP, because things can always change.

My cycles were very messed up for a good 3-4 months after my MC, so it may take a while to be perfect again. :shrug:

Good Luck to You Grandbleu! :dust:



GreyGirl said:


> Good luck to all those testing next month :)

As to you as well!!! :hi:


Well girls, AFM, I feel out already and I am only 8dpo. My temps arent getting any higher, and for some reason, I tend to lay along the same line with my temp. Sometimes it goes up and down slightly, but it usually is the sameexact temp every day! This is only my second cycle temping, surely my battery isnt bad, but would that mean I have a problem of some kind?

Would anyone be so kind to take a peek at my chart and give me any opinions?

I have gotten a nose bleed for two days, and I rarely ever get them, but I did have a good nose bleed when I was pregnant last time. :shrug:

Aaaccckk......I am driving myself crazy!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kels, :hugs: For how I wish you didnt have such long cycles. 

How much soy did you take this cycle and when did you take it?

Onthe soy thread,they say those with really long cycles should take it CD5-9 and some ladies take 200mg or a nudge more!


----------



## tryforbaby2

ok ok ok ok! I just opened your chart, and it looks to me as if you had positive opks right around the time FF says you O'd. And is it true that some women get a huge dip below coverline that suggests implantation???
I dont want to rile you up, but what would you think???


----------



## grandbleu

*Kels* and *Tryforbaby2* - 

Thanks for your help - I will trust FF for the moment...I know if you get three high temps in a row it's pretty good indication of ovulation 3 days before so I will see tomorrow. 

I hope it's CD 14 because BDing was difficult this weekend (we were staying at other people's houses!!!) so we didn't do the deed as much as we should have...performance anxiety LOL! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

:lol:

Well hey.....I get performance anxiety too! Hubby wouldnt care where we were! 

Fingers crossed for tomorrows temp!


----------



## bluesky

Like Kels said to me last week, dont give up hope until witchy woo turns up. 

:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know! :hugs:

I took an opk two days ago at 6dpo and the second line was 'almost' non exisitant. I took an opk today at 8dpo, and the second line is at least several shades darker than the one from the other day. When I got pregnant in April/May, my opks got very dark along with my hpt's. I know I know.....I am crazy and shouldnt rely on such things.....PLUS I am only 8dpo.

I told you guys I cant handle the TWW!!!


----------



## bluesky

Well I was testing everyday from 7dpo last month. I really need to stop doing that.


----------



## grandbleu

bluesky said:


> Well I was testing everyday from 7dpo last month. I really need to stop doing that.

My technique is to just not buy them...as hard as it is...if I don't have the tests in the house I can't use them :). My policy is now that I will only buy if I am 99% sure...it sucks but it's saving me money and disappointment. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kelster823

> For how I wish you didnt have such long cycles.
> 
> How much soy did you take this cycle and when did you take it?

I took 160mg- CD 2-6... I did 120mg back in July CD5-9.. SO I figured I would up it one more pill-go with CD 2-6 and hopefully produce MORE eggies....

I have the Ovacue Fertility Monitor- it takes your first thing AM salvia and lets you know 7 days in advanced your fertile days... it told me my peak day was on Turkey Day... but it could change- it all depends on your true cycle length and that is always messed up with me., I need to get the vee jay jay sensor with it as well- but that dam thing is $100.00... 




> Like Kels said to me last week, dont give up hope until witchy woo turns up.

yep SLAP BUTTON :rofl:

Bleu- you are very welcome I wish I could give you a better answer- but I truly think we have to wait and see tomorrow's temps




> And is it true that some women get a huge dip below coverline that suggests implantation

maybe... but I had 3 days of fallin' temps.... nope not believing that one- but thanks for trying.. LOL LOL


----------



## bluesky

grandbleu said:


> bluesky said:
> 
> 
> Well I was testing everyday from 7dpo last month. I really need to stop doing that.
> 
> My technique is to just not buy them...as hard as it is...if I don't have the tests in the house I can't use them :). My policy is now that I will only buy if I am 99% sure...it sucks but it's saving me money and disappointment.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea, but I have some left from last month. Could get DH to hide them!!


----------



## bluesky

Seriously we need to get a Slap smiley!!! :lol:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I buy the 20 pack of digi opks and sometimes I buy the 20 pack of answer brand dip sticks. I O'd super early this cycle thanks to the soy, so I have some opks left.....well actually lots left and the battery in the digi reader doesnt last very long.

I am a poas aholic!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning everyone! (who's up! and online :) )

Well I got three high temps in a row so I guess CD14 was ovulation date right on time! YIPEE - I'm back to pre-M/C timing and the fact that we had trouble BDing the day 14 is better for us since we BDed day 12 and 14. Now the TWW - what fun (add sarcasm!)

How's everyone else this lovely December day?


----------



## tryforbaby2

:dance: Grandblue!!!!


My temp shot up a bit this morning! Lets hope it stays that way!!!


----------



## grandbleu

tryforbaby2 said:


> :dance: Grandblue!!!!
> My temp shot up a bit this morning! Lets hope it stays that way!!!

EEKS *tryforbaby2* - so exciting! :happydance: I hope it stays that way as well for you ;)

Ps. What's your normal cycle length?


----------



## kelster823

YAY for you ladies this AM---

Grand- it may only be giving you the dottie CH because you do not have your CM entered.. I bet if you enter watery or EW- it will give you solid CH--- but I would say yep you have O'd.....................NICE

:dance: Try.................. soo hoping this is it for you :dust:

AFM- noooooooo O :( this suxs- I just have to grip reality and face facts..OH WELL

ya'll have a GREAT DAY-- cheering you all on.............:)


----------



## grandbleu

*Kelster123* - I would love to enter CP and CM in but I am hopeless - I honestly just don't get it...if I get the temping right I'm happy :) I'm sticking with day 14 - especially since it betters my chances!

Why no O??? Where has she gone???


----------



## tryforbaby2

My normal cycle length is 32 days (average anyway) I normally have fluctuating cycles anywhere from 26 days to 45 days. LP is usually 14 days long.
I started soy this cycle and, so far, I O'd 4-5 days earlier than normal, which may give me a cycle of 28 or 27 days!!! How awesome!

I hate getting excited just incase I end up being disappointed, but to be honest, even if I dont get excited I would still be disappointed when :witch: shows, so why not make the best of it??? :lol:

Kels, Damn. I wish I knew what to say. :hugs: Is there anything else the doctor suggests???


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well I had a positive opk on Tuesday, didn't get to BD that day but BD at about 4am on Wednesday, Then again Wednesday afternoon. I plan on once more today, just incase. I figure I O'd on Wednesday?? Guess that means I'm now in the TWW also.... Fingers corssed.


----------



## kelster823

> Why no O??? Where has she gone???

gone right down with my temps Bleu.. :(

HOWEVER after looking even more at my charts... MAYBE just MAYBE this is it.... my month I actually O'd (march) I had a steady progression of fallin temps- and ever since Monday- they have been fallin.... I placed temps for the next few days and FF will give me back an O date of tomorrow.. and since I can change my CD on my Fertility Monitor- it also has my peak day tomorrow- this monitor is hard to explain.. :rofl:

Try---- you keep your spirits up- that is the BEST attitude.... 

IMPPEARL---- :dance: yeah---- another in the TTW!!!!! 

HOW EXCITING


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for explaining *Kels* I hope that this temp pattern will turn out to be an O anyways like your March cycle!


----------



## kelster823

Welcome sweets :winkwink:


----------



## mpepe32

Try - OMG your chart is so promising!!!! F'x!!!!!:thumbup:

Kel - sorry no O:hugs:

As for everyone else I missed, sending you all loads of :dust:

AFM - still waiting to go back to the dr.:coffee: Praying there is good news...


----------



## kelster823

> Praying there is good news

me too.... squeezing my eyes shut tightly for you and praying :)


----------



## mpepe32

awww thanks kel - all you girls are just amazing!:kiss:


----------



## bluesky

Hello my lovelies, 

Just catching up on all your news, hope your all ok :hugs:

Kels im still getting used to ff, I hope that you have o'd and this is your month. you deserve it, we all do.

mpepe - glad you are still dropping by. 

Hope the tww goes quick for those who are in it.

AFM - I have a date for my Polyp op. 20th January. Agggghhh was hoping it could be done before chrimbo and I cant go to usual hospital as they have no dates for ages. Anyway im gonna try again this month and see what happens. I dont wanna not try just in case this is our month. I just bought some of that cough med that makes your ewcm better. And I got a buy1get1free on frer. I spent £40 at the pharmacy for all my baby making tools.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Bluesky, I spend alot on baby making tools also! I buy digi opks, softcups, FRER and dollar store tests, and I pay for a FF subscription....there is probably more that I am not thinking of.....oh yea....prenatals, folic acid, mens vitamins, zinc for him and soy isoflavones......grapefruit jucie and RRL tea......and the list goes on....I am sure I spend a pretty penny every month....plus I am still paying on my miscarriage in July....$250 er copay, $550 D&C copay, $271 doctor consulation fee......it costs a fortune!
:dance: Hooray, at least you can try this cycle!!! 

mpepe, :hi: Next week is the appointment huh?!.......Praying there is good news also and :dust: to you!!!

Kels, :hugs: Fingers crossed!!! XXxxXX


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks blue and try:flower:

I have to admit that I too spend a fortune on :baby: making tools. The first month I used EPO was in February and conceived the first time. Then I found out about the robitussin to thin mucous so started that in August when I conceived the second time. I think we need to do everything we can to get that eggie and :spermy: to meet!


----------



## tryforbaby2

You are right mpepe!!! But I wonder if doing too much isnt helping???....Who knows? :shrug:

Maybe if I smoke, drink and swear....I'll be pregnant in No time!!! :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

You say that try but girl I work with is pregnant she was apparently having a smoke today and only just stopped drinking. 2 weeks ago she was going to terminate now she's keeping the baby and has signed up 4 a council house. Oh and she doesnt have a partner, some 1 nighter. 

Im not bitter!?!?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Here is to all my lovely women!


'Twas the night before your period and all through the house,
not a creature was stirring, not even your spouse.
The tampons were waiting in the bathroom with care,
in hopes that Aunt Flow would soon NOT be there.
Your future children were nestled, like dreams in your head,
while visions of cramps start to come before bed.
You&#8217;re sure you are pregnant, your breasts are so ripe,
you examine that toilet paper each time you wipe.
But you just might be pregnant, you have all the signs,
so why does this test never show those two lines?
And you cry on the floor until you are ill,
tomorrow you&#8217;ll refuse your prenatal pill.
&#8220;Come nausea, sore breasts, and frequent urination!&#8221;
&#8220;On weight gain, fatigue and then to lactation!&#8221;
We are getting impatient, our clocks start to tick,
but each month all we do is pee on that stick.
We know more about ovulation than our family doc,
so please fill our womb before our friends newborns can talk!
We thank all of our relatives for those sympathy hugs,
but we&#8217;ve spent our whole salary on fertility drugs.
Our spouse has more sex than his full teenage years,
but this time he&#8217;s not bragging to all of his peers.
So before our next cycle, lead us the fertile way,
Happy baby-making to all and keep periods at bay!


Love this!! A TTC friend of mine shared this on facebook!!! :lol:


----------



## tryforbaby2

NO!!!! You are not bitter!!! :rofl:

I get very bitter and nasty in fact that I make huffing ang puffing noises when a woman with 10 children walk by........I say "Oh My Goodness!".........


----------



## mpepe32

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You are too right! I quit smoking two years ago so I would be in optimal health for pregnancy, but where has it gotten me, nowhere!


----------



## jagger

i am new to this but am enjoying being encouraged by all your post. i feel so lonely in all of this sometimes. TTC for 2 years, 3 m/c, hypothyroidism, started TTC again this month after being on synthroid for 6 months. TWW!!!! Fingers crossed. Driving myself crazy with real and imaginary symptoms. I don't know much about charting. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## bluesky

tryforbaby2 said:


> Here is to all my lovely women!
> 
> 
> 'Twas the night before your period and all through the house,
> not a creature was stirring, not even your spouse.
> The tampons were waiting in the bathroom with care,
> in hopes that Aunt Flow would soon NOT be there.
> Your future children were nestled, like dreams in your head,
> while visions of cramps start to come before bed.
> Youre sure you are pregnant, your breasts are so ripe,
> you examine that toilet paper each time you wipe.
> But you just might be pregnant, you have all the signs,
> so why does this test never show those two lines?
> And you cry on the floor until you are ill,
> tomorrow youll refuse your prenatal pill.
> Come nausea, sore breasts, and frequent urination!
> On weight gain, fatigue and then to lactation!
> We are getting impatient, our clocks start to tick,
> but each month all we do is pee on that stick.
> We know more about ovulation than our family doc,
> so please fill our womb before our friends newborns can talk!
> We thank all of our relatives for those sympathy hugs,
> but weve spent our whole salary on fertility drugs.
> Our spouse has more sex than his full teenage years,
> but this time hes not bragging to all of his peers.
> So before our next cycle, lead us the fertile way,
> Happy baby-making to all and keep periods at bay!
> 
> 
> Love this!! A TTC friend of mine shared this on facebook!!! :lol:


Thats Brilliant! love it.

Hi Jagger, i am new to charting 2, I signed up 2 fertility freind and its free and easy to use. There is a great bunch here so come and join the banter.


----------



## jagger

great! thanks bluesky for the info! i would def love to join in the banter. i am not currently using soy to ovulate early but i have recently become vegan so i have consumed more soy than normal. wonder if i ovulated early?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jagger, I signed up to FF over a year ago but just started using it last cycle, so I am just getting to know one or two things. I like to chart so I can compare symptoms per cycle and see where I stand. Before I started using FF I charted 'manually' in my bathroom every morning and throughout the day (if symptoms arose). I bought the book "What to expect 'before' expecting" and there are at leats 12-13 months of charting sheets in the back of the book where I logged all my info in; that is, until I ran out of months!!! Thats when I decided I better use my FF.
Also I think Soy (to eat) and Soy Isoflavones are completely different. :shrug: I would double check by doing research if you like. From what I remember it is NOT good for fertility for men or women to eat/use soy in high levels. Soy Isoflavones is a supplement that some women use as natures 'Clomid' to 'try' and help produce a better egg and/or ovulate sooner than later.
(For more info on Soy Isoflavones, check out the Soy Isoflavones:Natures Clomid thread in the regular TTC section....I just stared it this cycle so i am not sure if all my info is correct).


----------



## kelster823

There is lite at the end of the tunnel my friends.. 98% done with my project WOOO HOOOO

Try LOVE the poem... :lol: it's GREAT 

I too spend a CRAP load of money for this "BIRDIE" stuff..... just HOPING something will be my magic potion and get me a REGULAR OVULATING cycle 

Blue so one more month of trying .. well GOOD then.. but very sorry you have such a wait with the hospital :( 

Mpepe- so happy to see you still around with us... you are a VERY strong woman :hugs:

I still drink (only the weekends-if we go out and I smoke when I drink) BLAH- but when I found out I was PG I stopped EVERYTHING ASAP....

Jagger- welcome- when are you going to test? I can add you to the front


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kels, I drink! In fact I am having a small glass of White Merlot right now as I get ready to make dinner.

I quit smoking over 2 years ago also.

I also swear occassionally!

What I mean by that is seeing someone who drinks daily, smokes 2 packs a day, possible drug user, can't 'hold' a job due to laziness.....those kinds.....my cousin for instance did drugs and prostitute while pregnant, she didnt care, and gave birth to a healthy, beautiful little girl 5 years ago, whom I am her godmother. She picked me as her godmother because she said I will take good care of her if something happens to herself. We literally offered to raise her last year, because her mom is raising her.

Those kinds.

My mom had 8 of us and she didnt raise not a one of us fully. Some were with their dad, I was shuffled around, others here and there......what a nightmare. 

Its wonderful deserving people like us, who are truly worthy! :cloud9:

Oh wait. Did that sound to bad of me???? :shrug:

Hooray :wohoo: for your project almost being done!


----------



## kelster823

ooohh no no no I knew what you meant sweetie....
:)


----------



## tryforbaby2

:lol:

I am such a twit! 

:rofl:


----------



## mpepe32

Congrats on the project kel!!!!

I work at the library and see so many young moms there who play poker on the computers instead of interactive games with their babies and it makes me mad that they don't appreciate the gift they were given. 

On a brighter note, I have the day off tomorrow so going Christmas shopping! I wanted to cross the border and head to buffalo but they just got hit with a massive storm and people are actually stuck on the interstate so I'll stay close to home but will enjoy it nevertheless. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## ncmommy

LOVE that poem so funny!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe.....Oh crap! We had that storm yesterday! I am originally from the Pocono's Pennsylvania but now live in South Central Pennsylvania.....Not too far from NY.

So what are you thinking about getting for Christmas??

NCMommy.....how funny is it! :lol:


----------



## kelster823

:hi: 



> I am such a twit!

ummmm pretty much :rofl:




> I have the day off tomorrow so going Christmas shopping

oooohh have fun- I am doing that on Monday



> wanted to cross the border and head to buffalo but they just got hit with a massive storm

yep we had it too.. but we were all rain and wind... it was suxy

AFM- not much going on- just missed you guys... had a temp rise this am so I am hoping but I won't get my hopes up either 

:hi: Bleu-Cla-Blue


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl:

fingers crossed for the temp rise....


So last night I decided to bring up two very big questions to my husband.

I asked him if we should just go back to the fertility doctor to get his SA done so we know if there is something wrong or not. He was fortunate enought that I got pregnant the first time going to him, with no help of the RE, but I still went on to MC. I asked him if we should go back starting the new year.

I also asked him about going to this information seminar at a local home for children (orphanage) and adopting one child to start. Whether or not I have more of my own children, to us, its a wonderful idea.

He said "I dont know" about the SA (he's chicken shit - - he doesnt want to do it, and he says he just knows he has a problem - - after many years of damage). But also said, "we'll do whatever you want to do".

He said yes to the adoption, but he'd love a child near our daughters age or younger so she would have someone.

I asked him, how he'd feel about adoption; if we adopted a little boy or a little girl and after a few months they called him 'Daddy" and wanted to hug and kiss him, how would you feel?

He said, I would expect them to call me Daddy and be compasionate, after all we'd be there parents. 

Gosh :cry: I just love my husband so much. I am so glad I have him.


----------



## kelster823

OMG Try- what a wonderful hubby indeed!!!!! 

sometimes they are ARE sensative creatures :lol:

but that is so very sweet of him


----------



## cla

how are you ladies doin, i hope the weather is nice and warm where you are xx


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> how are you ladies doin, i hope the weather is nice and warm where you are xx

hell no-- :rofl: but we def do not have any snow-- it is down right chilly though

Where are you located Cla?


----------



## cla

im just by birmingham and its frezzing i really dont like this weather


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> im just by birmingham and its frezzing i really dont like this weather

Alabama?????????? LOL :rofl: just kidding I know England

did you get snow? I have been reading about everyone getting snow over the pond...


----------



## cla

we have had abit not loads, but the roads are that bad and where rians school is they dont grit it so we neally brake our necks lol


----------



## kelster823

Oh crap well you be VERY CAREFUL!!!!!!!! 

I live right in the Tri-State area- very close to NYC- and it is so congested that just the cars driving -clear the road ways


----------



## cla

my oh wants to go to NY for christmas but i wouldnt be able to deal with the cold, you wouldnt think i was only 29


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> OMG Try- what a wonderful hubby indeed!!!!!
> 
> sometimes they are ARE sensative creatures :lol:
> 
> but that is so very sweet of him


He is so sweet. It makes me very happy that he would feel ok enough to transition into a child we didnt birth or partially raise and call him/her his own. I am so proud of my husband. 

Starting off my day very tired Cla. Very tired and another bfn.

How are you?


----------



## cla

sorry for the bnf, but its still early so everything crossed xx
im ok i went to the hospital wednesday to start my testing. oh i have started spotting again its the same time every month


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> my oh wants to go to NY for christmas but i wouldnt be able to deal with the cold, you wouldnt think i was only 29


sometimes it isn't that cold here for Xmas... 

have they checked your progesterone levels Cla?

Try- I see you got up at a different time today- how much earlier did you get up--- they say you should add .1 for every hour 
EX: you get up at 6:30am each day but you got up an hour earlier and it was say 97.15 so i would say it would be 97.25- it's up to you--- you can change the temp but place comments in your note area


----------



## cla

When I went to the hospital she said it is my hormones so I don't know what to think


----------



## mpepe32

try - your oh sounds very supportive indeed and that's wonderful! You, me and all the ladies here need alot of support for what we are induring. As for Christmas, I already purchased a watch for DH, cologne for my dad and a royal doulton figurine for my mom. I actually need to go look for something for my sil and a few other people. 

kel - glad to hear you got rain vs. snow! Those poor people were trapped for 20 hours on the interstate!!!!

cla - gl with your testing! Maybe your progesterone is low??? I'm suspecting mine is low because my luteal phase is not very long. F'x

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## cla

Ive been thinking that for ages, but what do I do.


----------



## mpepe32

well, my ob that I saw said there are actually a couple of options if that's the case, progesterone meds or suppositories, clomid...if the low p is due to poor follicles... There options and it is treatable! can they do a prog. blood test to check you? I will probably have to go for one.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Wow, miss a day and I miss 4 pages... lol All caught up now! 

Try thats amazing of your DH! Mine has offered to go get checked, He's like "Ummm would I have to do my thing into a cup?? Would you be albe to help me at least... lol" I think this is only our 6th month trying after my MC, Feels like forever, but I'm not sure we need to get checked yet??

As for Snow, I think we are getting the remaining of the strom today! Its not terrable out, but we are deffinatly getting snow, at about an inch now. I am an hour north of Toronto.


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> my oh wants to go to NY for christmas but i wouldnt be able to deal with the cold, you wouldnt think i was only 29
> 
> 
> sometimes it isn't that cold here for Xmas...
> 
> have they checked your progesterone levels Cla?
> 
> Try- I see you got up at a different time today- how much earlier did you get up--- they say you should add .1 for every hour
> EX: you get up at 6:30am each day but you got up an hour earlier and it was say 97.15 so i would say it would be 97.25- it's up to you--- you can change the temp but place comments in your note areaClick to expand...

I got up an extra hour earlier.....I HAD to pee! Really....add the .1? I dont think it would do anything for my chart, would it??? 



mpepe32 said:


> try - your oh sounds very supportive indeed and that's wonderful! You, me and all the ladies here need alot of support for what we are induring. As for Christmas, I already purchased a watch for DH, cologne for my dad and a royal doulton figurine for my mom. I actually need to go look for something for my sil and a few other people.
> 
> kel - glad to hear you got rain vs. snow! Those poor people were trapped for 20 hours on the interstate!!!!
> 
> cla - gl with your testing! Maybe your progesterone is low??? I'm suspecting mine is low because my luteal phase is not very long. F'x
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


Nice christmas presents!!! :winkwink: I won't tell....I promise! :lol:

I bought my husband 3 PS3 games (not like he ever has time to play them) that he would want, and some Perry Ellis silky boxers. I don't know what else to get a man who has everything!?.....We have a Yamaha Rhino (UTV) and was thinking of getting him a stereo system for it.

Have a great day to you also!!!



cla said:


> When I went to the hospital she said it is my hormones so I don't know what to think

I'm sure you have heard this many of times, but I also hear that progesterone causes spotting before af, and some of my TTC friends say that if they don't drink whatsoever during the TWW, that they spotting ceases for the month.....Just an idea.


----------



## cla

I've tried not drinking and I still do it. I've got to see the nurse soon coups I ask her if I could have the test. It as to be done at a certain time of the month doesnt it


----------



## kelster823

> it is my hormones so I don't know what to think

hmmmmmm... 

Mpepe- sounds like you got a good jump start on shopping.. I STILL have a BUTT load to buy



> Wow, miss a day and I miss 4 pages... lol All caught up now

:rofl: yep hun- we are a chatty bunch :) 



> but I also hear that progesterone causes spotting before af

yep true- but I don't spot at all..... my whole system is whacked out..... I had my LH FSH thyroid checked and everything is where it is suppose to be- the only thing that was a TAD high was my testostrone levels but nothing my GYN was concerned about...
I think I am TRYING to O but then my progestrone fails afterwards- so I don't get the high temps- my uterus doesn't build up therefore, a long cycle


----------



## tryforbaby2

IMPPEARL said:


> Wow, miss a day and I miss 4 pages... lol All caught up now!
> 
> Try thats amazing of your DH! Mine has offered to go get checked, He's like "Ummm would I have to do my thing into a cup?? Would you be albe to help me at least... lol" I think this is only our 6th month trying after my MC, Feels like forever, but I'm not sure we need to get checked yet??
> 
> As for Snow, I think we are getting the remaining of the strom today! Its not terrable out, but we are deffinatly getting snow, at about an inch now. I am an hour north of Toronto.

I see! I am hoping for snow here very soon! I would love a white christmas!!

How long were you TTC before getting pregnant? At least he is willing to go! I tortured my husband by putting the cup and the instructions and the brown paper bag on his nightstand next to his side of the bed and said have at it!!! :rofl: He also asked if I can help, but luckily I was already pregnant! But that was 8 months ago, so its time!



cla said:


> I've tried not drinking and I still do it. I've got to see the nurse soon coups I ask her if I could have the test. It as to be done at a certain time of the month doesnt it

Oh I see I see. I am not sure exactly when it needs to be done. I would assume during your 2ww, but dont quote me on it as I am not sure.
It doesnt hurt to ask the nurse. Keep me posted on what she says!


So my fortune on facebook today is probably the first one I will follow, it reads:

This is going to be a good moment to look elsewhere, Aquarius. You should do just as the artist does when he has worked on a painting for too long, which is take a step back. You need to see some people, travel, go to the theater, and clear your head. This is never easy for you, but don't hesitate. You will realize afterward that it was the best thing for you to do.



Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Before my MC we were NTNP. I'm not really sure how long for either... I origionally stopped the pill in Dec (I think) before our wedding in Jan. Then I think in Feb or march I got scared and started again for a month. Stopped again after that and got a BFP in April. I was 7 weeks along when I MC, baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. So its kinda screwy.... Maybe thats why I lost it...? 

The month after my MC I had brownish dishcharge mid cycle, what I now wonder if was implantaion bleed?? (never had it before or since) That month my cycle was late too 36 days... Guess I'll never know though? Thats when I started on here. I have learnt soooo much, and now at least I think I am hitting the correct time of the month for BDing. I'm now on cycle 6 TTC since MC and currently in my TWW again.


----------



## kelster823

> Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is

ehhh :rofl: my horoscope on FB tells me a lot of things- never believe it.. LOL

LOVE your new avatar you are SOOOO CUTE!!!! and your daugther is adorable



> I have learnt soooo much

so have I----- BIG TIME


----------



## bluesky

Hey hey everyone. 

Its so busy on here, love it. 

Ive just arrived at my mums house and she is cooking beef bourginion (sp) with layered potatoes and veg. Very warming its -3 outside but we havnt had too much snow.

Try - lovely pic

About progesterone would that cause mid cycle bleeding and longer AF's? I had the basic mc testing but dont know about progesterone as I had them all in one go and not on specific days?


----------



## kelster823

> Ive just arrived at my mums house and she is cooking beef bourginion

sounds yummy ... mmmmm

well I truly, for the first time, think I am O'ing.. I don't want to get to excited BUT I just feel weird.... my lower half hurts- cramping all day- my ta ta's feel weird and very FULL.. and I just checked my CP and it sure feels OPEN.. I can't get up in der' cause I have long nails BUT I have never felt it like that before...

OH PLEASE OH PLEASE let this be IT


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> Hey hey everyone.
> 
> Its so busy on here, love it.
> 
> Ive just arrived at my mums house and she is cooking beef bourginion (sp) with layered potatoes and veg. Very warming its -3 outside but we havnt had too much snow.
> 
> Try - lovely pic
> 
> About progesterone would that cause mid cycle bleeding and longer AF's? I had the basic mc testing but dont know about progesterone as I had them all in one go and not on specific days?

I like when its busy too!
Sounds yummy! Something from Julia Child??
I am not too positive about the progesterone, but I hear lots of women talk about it and/or use it! 






kelster823 said:


> Now if that isnt telling me to step back from ttc, I dont know what is
> 
> ehhh :rofl: my horoscope on FB tells me a lot of things- never believe it.. LOL
> 
> LOVE your new avatar you are SOOOO CUTE!!!! and your daugther is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> I have learnt soooo muchClick to expand...
> 
> so have I----- BIG TIMEClick to expand...

I honestly have been thinking of taking a break. I get very emotional right before my period shows but this time my feelings so strong toward stopping. I just think I want it TO badly that I am being greedy. I already have one child. 
See what did I tell ya?! There goes my emotions again!!! :lol:



IMPPEARL said:


> Try - Before my MC we were NTNP. I'm not really sure how long for either... I origionally stopped the pill in Dec (I think) before our wedding in Jan. Then I think in Feb or march I got scared and started again for a month. Stopped again after that and got a BFP in April. I was 7 weeks along when I MC, baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. So its kinda screwy.... Maybe thats why I lost it...?
> 
> The month after my MC I had brownish dishcharge mid cycle, what I now wonder if was implantaion bleed?? (never had it before or since) That month my cycle was late too 36 days... Guess I'll never know though? Thats when I started on here. I have learnt soooo much, and now at least I think I am hitting the correct time of the month for BDing.

I guess we will never know why our mc's happened. It sucks. But Yay for knowing exactly when to BD during your cycle! I have a feeling you will get a bfp very quickly!!! 

Sometimes, for me anyway, learning TOO MUCH, has its effect on me. I think if I didnt know all the stuff I know about mc's and ttc, I might be a little calmer.....say....like when we started TTC! :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> I honestly have been thinking of taking a break. I get very emotional right before my period shows but this time my feelings so strong toward stopping. I just think I want it TO badly that I am being greedy. I already have one child.
> See what did I tell ya?! There goes my emotions again

ohhh honey :hugs: I wanna see your dreams come true-but what ever you decide will back you up..... ]
I get moodyyyyyyyyyyyy right before she shows- I am miserable.... grrrrr


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls how is evereyone feelin?


----------



## mpepe32

okay back from shopping, holy crap it's busy out there!!!! Found a few things for others but ended up at Holt Renfrew (an upscale department store in Canada) and found some prezzies for me hehehe! DH hates the guess work so I picked out a Links of London bracelet for me and my parents are giving me a Marc Jacobs messenger. I miss the surprises but I admit I'm very fussy and hard to buy for! PLus I can never answer the question of what I want because A- they can't give me a sticky bean! and B- I feel totally blessed and really don't need anything. 

Imperial I'm about 45 minutes south of Toronto and we have NOTHING! I would not mind a little just to make things pretty!

blue - sounds so yummy I wouldn't mind knowing the recipe!!!!

kel - I think listening to our bodies is a good thing. AFM I really can't feel O at all. I wish I could my DH's friend's wife feels it and it only took her 2 cycles to fall pregnant. I hope it was the big O for you! Have you ever thought about trying clomid, dare I say the word??

try - my ob did try to convince me to realx al ittle with the ttc but I'm finding puttting things on hold harder to do. But there is some truth to be told about being calmer and having a more relaxed approach. I' m guessing that's why women get pregnant soon after giving up! PS - such a nice picture!


----------



## want2bamum86

mpepe32 i hope u get ur sticky bean for xmas hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks want2be but ttc is on hold until testing is done but I'd welcome a 2011 bean!

F'x for you too, I'm so sorry for all of your losses:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe32 said:


> okay back from shopping, holy crap it's busy out there!!!! Found a few things for others but ended up at Holt Renfrew (an upscale department store in Canada) and found some prezzies for me hehehe! DH hates the guess work so I picked out a Links of London bracelet for me and my parents are giving me a Marc Jacobs messenger. I miss the surprises but I admit I'm very fussy and hard to buy for! PLus I can never answer the question of what I want because A- they can't give me a sticky bean! and B- I feel totally blessed and really don't need anything.
> 
> Imperial I'm about 45 minutes south of Toronto and we have NOTHING! I would not mind a little just to make things pretty!
> 
> blue - sounds so yummy I wouldn't mind knowing the recipe!!!!
> 
> kel - I think listening to our bodies is a good thing. AFM I really can't feel O at all. I wish I could my DH's friend's wife feels it and it only took her 2 cycles to fall pregnant. I hope it was the big O for you! Have you ever thought about trying clomid, dare I say the word??
> 
> try - my ob did try to convince me to realx al ittle with the ttc but I'm finding puttting things on hold harder to do. But there is some truth to be told about being calmer and having a more relaxed approach. I' m guessing that's why women get pregnant soon after giving up! PS - such a nice picture!

Hehe!!! You are like me! I usually leave the stores with something for myself!!! :rofl:

Merry Christmas to us!!! :haha:

I feel O usually. This cycle though, being on soy isoflavones, I didnt feel it at all!! I get horrible O cramps and this time zilch!

I DO need to relax a bit. I have to learn how to just let go and let it just happen. I am starting to become very bitter, especially with people who fall pregnant very quickly! 



want2bamum86 said:


> hi girls how is evereyone feelin?

Pre AF blues......how are you?! 

BTW, very very sorry for your losses. :hugs:



kelster823 said:


> I honestly have been thinking of taking a break. I get very emotional right before my period shows but this time my feelings so strong toward stopping. I just think I want it TO badly that I am being greedy. I already have one child.
> See what did I tell ya?! There goes my emotions again
> 
> ohhh honey :hugs: I wanna see your dreams come true-but what ever you decide will back you up..... ]
> I get moodyyyyyyyyyyyy right before she shows- I am miserable.... grrrrrClick to expand...

I would love all of our dreams to come true. I really do.

But when being on Bnb consumes a majority of my day, and I check my negative hpts every hour, and when thats all I can think or talk about, then for me its time.

I knew this would happen soon enough. My sister is due with her baby when I was also due and her baby will be her very soon, so I think I need to get the jealous sad ways out now before her second baby comes.

Thanks for being so supportive!!


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx girls i am still hoping for another bffp b4 xmas but not counting on it


----------



## jagger

Thanks for all the info. I'll investigate the soy stuff. Kel, i think I will test Tuesday! That would be 3 days before period is supposed to come. Thanks!


----------



## bluesky

Good Morning,

The beef was delicious, its my mums own recipe. Im not sure what she puts in it. Im going for dinner at friends tonight aswell, its nice not to have to cook.

When I ov I feel it, I always have done but even more so since the mc. 

I think I might put my tree up in a bit, we are going to do a bit of chrimbo shopping tomo. DH gets really excited about xmas, I like it once its here but im not looking forward to it as much this year :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

jagger said:


> Thanks for all the info. I'll investigate the soy stuff. Kel, i think I will test Tuesday! That would be 3 days before period is supposed to come. Thanks!

:dust:




bluesky said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> The beef was delicious, its my mums own recipe. Im not sure what she puts in it. Im going for dinner at friends tonight aswell, its nice not to have to cook.
> 
> When I ov I feel it, I always have done but even more so since the mc.
> 
> I think I might put my tree up in a bit, we are going to do a bit of chrimbo shopping tomo. DH gets really excited about xmas, I like it once its here but im not looking forward to it as much this year :(

Good Morning!!

Glad it was delicious! Are your O pains sharp like mine are??

I always felt them, I was just surprised I didnt feel them this month. 

I am not in the Christmas spirit yet either, but I think as soon as we get some snow, maybe it'll feel more like it! Last year fr Christmas we got 48" (4 feet) of snow right before Christmas! We were snowed in until two days after Christmas and we loved it! We played the Wii the entire time and ate snacks!!!

What kind of decorations are you using for your tree? (balls, colors, garland....etc)


----------



## want2bamum86

i dnt think il celebrate xmas this yr tbh


----------



## bluesky

want2bamum86 said:


> i dnt think il celebrate xmas this yr tbh

:hug: we will get you in the spirit 


Try - My O pains are sharp stabbing pains for a few hours on the day in the side I ov on. Then a few days around ov I feel crampy.

My tree is done, its only small. I put some tiny lights and red baubles on it. I keep saying when we have children we will get a bigger one.


----------



## want2bamum86

i have 2 wishes for xmas 

1 me and my ex back 2geva 
2 our sticky baby


----------



## kelster823

Morning gals :hi:

Try I see your temp went back up slightly... NICE..... mine did too.. :) was happy to see that (and not a big one either) I am actually using my oral temps this time.... and they look very similiar to my March cycle.... YAY.... LOL

Blue- oh I would love to see a photo of your tree.... I have had mine up since last Friday- my upstairs is- red, green, and gold and downstairs is blue and silver (Dallas Cowboys colors.. :lol: ) and the outside lights are red and white



> Last year fr Christmas we got 48

really? whoaaaa :lol: where the hell was I.... I don't think we got any snow- I could be wrong.. I know we got a butt load on my hubby's Christmas Party last year- I think on Dec 17th or something like that.. barely anyone showed up

kayyy--- gots lots to do today- shopping and house cleaning- 

check back later


----------



## bluesky

Hey Kels :hi:

Will have to take some pics, although my tree is not very exciting. My mums house however is another story, she has 3 trees and the house turns into santa's grotta. Its really lovely. Im not like my mum at all im very minimal. 

Well ive done most of the cleaning and washing, had a lovely bath, just gotta take dog out before we go to friends for dinner and xfactor! 

ughh and I still have a bit of spotting CD8.


----------



## mpepe32

Morning everyone:hi:

try - I can relate to not being in the Christams spirit. I did start my Christmas baking last night but did not play Christmas music like I normally do. My tree is up but I can't be bothered to turn the lights on. DH put up the outside light with a timer so they do go on. I think I'm just going through the motions of it all.

Blue - sorry about the spotting. I tend to be more minimal than my mom as well.

kel - have fun shopping! I hope it's not too busy out there!

want2be - I can't blame you for not wanting to celebrate either:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Morning gals :hi:
> 
> Try I see your temp went back up slightly... NICE..... mine did too.. :) was happy to see that (and not a big one either) I am actually using my oral temps this time.... and they look very similiar to my March cycle.... YAY.... LOL
> 
> Blue- oh I would love to see a photo of your tree.... I have had mine up since last Friday- my upstairs is- red, green, and gold and downstairs is blue and silver (Dallas Cowboys colors.. :lol: ) and the outside lights are red and white
> 
> 
> 
> Last year fr Christmas we got 48
> 
> really? whoaaaa :lol: where the hell was I.... I don't think we got any snow- I could be wrong.. I know we got a butt load on my hubby's Christmas Party last year- I think on Dec 17th or something like that.. barely anyone showed up
> 
> kayyy--- gots lots to do today- shopping and house cleaning-
> 
> check back laterClick to expand...

The snow fall was in York PA (south central Pa). The residents here said they very rarely get snow like that, its usually once every few years. Because its few and far between, they are not prepared for it when it comes.

Awesome, I love how your cycle is looking like March's cycle.

I am not very confident anymore. Blah......:coffee: 

I am sure you know 'of' the Pocono's Pa (popular vacation spot and for shopping and cozy bed and breakfasts). Well its in the mountains and our elevation there was 1970 feet, so when it rained for a day in the city, it snowed buckets. 



want2bamum86 said:


> i have 2 wishes for xmas
> 
> 1 me and my ex back 2geva
> 2 our sticky baby

Is your ex the guy in the picture? I hope I am not upsetting you by asking. Are you not ttc until you guys get back together? I hope you get your christmas wishes. :hugs:




mpepe32 said:


> Morning everyone:hi:
> 
> try - I can relate to not being in the Christams spirit. I did start my Christmas baking last night but did not play Christmas music like I normally do. My tree is up but I can't be bothered to turn the lights on. DH put up the outside light with a timer so they do go on. I think I'm just going through the motions of it all.
> 
> Blue - sorry about the spotting. I tend to be more minimal than my mom as well.
> 
> kel - have fun shopping! I hope it's not too busy out there!
> 
> want2be - I can't blame you for not wanting to celebrate either:hugs:

I know right?! Just running through the obvious steps for christmas but not 'into' it yet. Need some snow to kick my arse into gear! 
So what did you bake last night? Cookies, pies, cakes, muffins? I love to cook and bake. I am the Brie Van De Kamp (Hodge) of bnb. lol

Blue, your tree does not have to be big to be beautiful! I am a weirdo. I love looking at my tree all decorated ad I have it in a rotating stand, so we can watch it. :wacko:


----------



## want2bamum86

yeah that s my gawjus ex fiance and we r still trying as we r just waiting to b housed then we can geet bk 2geva


----------



## bluesky

Well ive just poured the blackberry brandy I made into bottles will be sampling some this evening! Its potent stuff.

I love cooking but im not as into baking, I love eating the cakes thou!! DH makes his own flapjacks, they are way to healthy for me he puts honey, nuts and bannanas in.

Want2beamum, hope all works out for u.


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx hun xxxxxxxxxxx come on girls lets see if we caan all get our bfp b4 xmas


----------



## want2bamum86

ne1 else 5 dpo


----------



## mpepe32

try - I baked a choc banana coffee cake last night. I also will make 4 other kinds of cookies and bars. I must admit Christmas is the only time I bake though but I do like to cook.


----------



## tryforbaby2

want2bamum86 said:


> yeah that s my gawjus ex fiance and we r still trying as we r just waiting to b housed then we can geet bk 2geva

I see I see. I hope everything works out as planned for you!!! :flower:



bluesky said:


> Well ive just poured the blackberry brandy I made into bottles will be sampling some this evening! Its potent stuff.
> 
> I love cooking but im not as into baking, I love eating the cakes thou!! DH makes his own flapjacks, they are way to healthy for me he puts honey, nuts and bannanas in.
> 
> Want2beamum, hope all works out for u.


:wine: Sluuurrrrp!.....Yumm......sounds delicious! 

I have never made any liquor or wine. My father in law makes his own wine and a friend of the family makes her own Bailey's Irish Cream liquor. The only thing with liquor I make is liquor cholcolate covered cherries! :haha:

Those pancakes/flapjacks sounds delish! Yumm



mpepe32 said:


> try - I baked a choc banana coffee cake last night. I also will make 4 other kinds of cookies and bars. I must admit Christmas is the only time I bake though but I do like to cook.

Wow! You are quite the busy lady right now huh?!

We are not going home for the holidays this year so I am not going to go through all the trouble this year. I am just going to make a few small things and relax........ahhhhh

:lol:


----------



## mpepe32

I wish I could do nothing tryforbaby2 but my mom has various health problems so if I don't do it, no one really does anymore. And I usually bring trays or plates of goodies when I go to see others trhough the holidays and buying those items are really expensive!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Very very true. It does run into alot of money and you are right.No one does it anymore. It is usually my mother-in-law and myself. 

I better get moving on dinner. Blah.....


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning, Afternoon/Evening girls! Its 641am where I am! 

Temp is idling at a steady 98.62 (F). Last cycle my temp didnt drop until I was into a heavy day into the witch. The first day was light but still very noticeable and my temp was still up. Isnt it supposed to drop the day before af?


----------



## tryforbaby2

By the way Kels, when I changed my temp the other day to .1 higher since I woke up an hour ealry, it only then tells me I may have 'possibly triphastic' chart. But when I go back and put my original temp, even though I woke up an hour earlier, that 'possibly triphastic' chart is gone.

Hmmmm?


----------



## IMPPEARL

Morning everyone. 
Hope your all having a good weekend. Over the past 2 days we have gotten soooo much snow. We have about a foot now. Guess I'm going to have to snow blow the driveway today, if I plan on going anywhere. Brrrrr 

Anyway I am about 4 DPO today, and I've had a head ache for the last day and 1/2. I don't want to take anything just in case.


----------



## ncmommy

AF got me last night....on to next year!


----------



## bluesky

Hi 

Hope you have all had a good weekend! I got a few more presents today so im nearly done. 

Sorry the :witch: got u ncmommy

Oh and how ironic is this, at a christmas market today DH and I one a prize on the tombola which was a baby bottle warmer! I said to DH huh like thats something we need. Anyway I put it away for when we do have a baby. Could be a good sign!


----------



## tryforbaby2

IMPPEARL said:


> Morning everyone.
> Hope your all having a good weekend. Over the past 2 days we have gotten soooo much snow. We have about a foot now. Guess I'm going to have to snow blow the driveway today, if I plan on going anywhere. Brrrrr
> 
> Anyway I am about 4 DPO today, and I've had a head ache for the last day and 1/2. I don't want to take anything just in case.

Wow for the snow!!! I cant wait until we get some! Maybe then it'll feel more like the Holidays!

Hope your headache goes away!!!



ncmommy said:


> AF got me last night....on to next year!

:hugs: I'll be joining you in a day or two. So sorry she came. She has nothing better to do.



bluesky said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you have all had a good weekend! I got a few more presents today so im nearly done.
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got u ncmommy
> 
> Oh and how ironic is this, at a christmas market today DH and I one a prize on the tombola which was a baby bottle warmer! I said to DH huh like thats something we need. Anyway I put it away for when we do have a baby. Could be a good sign!

LOVE It!!! It _HAS_ to be a sign!!!!


----------



## mpepe32

Hi everyone! 

Bluesky - definitely a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## jagger

just took a test. BFN. i knew it would be. still 5 days til i'm due a visit from AF so I am not ruling it out yet. bought a 3 test packet so will try and wait til thurs or friday to test again, if i can wait. don't you hate not knowing? it is so infuriating. i always feel like i can't take my hearburn meds or any advil or have a glass of wine until i know for sure. bleh. anybody else testing this week? i am not getting my hopes up. :(


----------



## IMPPEARL

Really trying not to symptom spot here... lol but today I've also been crampy most of the day.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe32 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Bluesky - definitely a good sign:thumbup:

:hi: How was your weekend??



jagger said:


> just took a test. BFN. i knew it would be. still 5 days til i'm due a visit from AF so I am not ruling it out yet. bought a 3 test packet so will try and wait til thurs or friday to test again, if i can wait. don't you hate not knowing? it is so infuriating. i always feel like i can't take my hearburn meds or any advil or have a glass of wine until i know for sure. bleh. anybody else testing this week? i am not getting my hopes up. :(

You still have 5 days til af! Try and wait if you can! I stopped testing at 10dpo, just waiting for af.....



IMPPEARL said:


> Really trying not to symptom spot here... lol but today I've also been crampy most of the day.

How many dpo are you?.....


----------



## IMPPEARL

I'm only 4 or 5 DPO.


----------



## jagger

Try I'm not really sure how many dpo I am. I'm not charting because I've just started ttc again after a break. I'll try and wait tho. I'm in the middle of grad school finals And cannot concentrate at all thinking about it. Is everyone having a good weekend?


----------



## bluesky

Morning :hi:

Keeping everything crossed for you guys who are testing this week. 

My bod is being strange, im CD10 and had a bit of blood mixed with cm (sorry tmi) Its probably to do with the polyp. We are gonna try this month but I dont hold out any hope really as things def are'nt right up there.

Jagger im terrible during tww and start testing way too early. This month I think I will wait it out as long as possible, or maybe not :lol:


----------



## tryforbaby2

IMPPEARL said:


> I'm only 4 or 5 DPO.

Good Luck!!! :dust:



jagger said:


> Try I'm not really sure how many dpo I am. I'm not charting because I've just started ttc again after a break. I'll try and wait tho. I'm in the middle of grad school finals And cannot concentrate at all thinking about it. Is everyone having a good weekend?

I know. Thinking about ttc all the time is very very distracting. Good Luck with your finals!



bluesky said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you guys who are testing this week.
> 
> My bod is being strange, im CD10 and had a bit of blood mixed with cm (sorry tmi) Its probably to do with the polyp. We are gonna try this month but I dont hold out any hope really as things def are'nt right up there.
> 
> Jagger im terrible during tww and start testing way too early. This month I think I will wait it out as long as possible, or maybe not :lol:

Good Luck! :dust:



AFM, my temp droppped this morning, so I am expecting my lovely near and dear friend the :witch: to come in for her stay tomorrow morning or later today. I am going to use the soy again this cycle, hoping it will make me O 4-5 days sooner like this cycle. I love O'ing CD14! How awesome!!!
But definitely taking a more relaxed approach this coming cycle. I am due to O christmas eve.

Just sick of ttc........

:dust:


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies.... sorry I missed out yesterday- I had much to do before my crew from work came over to watch the Cowboys-Colts game- and umm YEP we beat the Colts- took their chances away from a playoff spot- now yes it was AWESOME- BUT my boss is a HUGE Colts fan ..:rofl: I just she doesn't give me grief this week LOL

waiting for hubbby to get home so we can go shopping today 

NC sooo sorry sweetie that the frigin witch showed up :hugs:

Try- hmmmm I HATE the temp drop.... :hugs:

Mpepe- how are you sweetie

Blue- you make your own alcohol?

IMP- wow that much snow already? we are getting a LIL bit today- but it is just showers--- 4 to 5 day past.. NICE

jagger keep us updated- you still have time

AFM- I am pretty sure I am 3dpo... my temps aren't showing it to much BUT my CP is def different then it was last Friday- it is SOOO NOT OPENED anymore and I have the creamy CM- we'll just have to wait and see

kay gotta get in the shower before hubby gets home at 10am

check back later :)


----------



## bluesky

Oh Try I hope that temp dip means nothing and she stays away.

Hey kels glad your team won! And your cp sounds promising. Keep up and shut please.

I dont make the brandy we buy that from the shop then we pick blackberries and mix them with the brandy and some sugar, you leave it for about 8 weeks turning occasionaly and then drink!! Icant stand brandy on its own but with the blackberries its a lovely christmas tipple!! we will give some to family as a little pressie for xmas.


----------



## jagger

good mornining lovely ladies! i hope you all have great days today! i will keep you posted on my testing but aiming to wait til friday. don't feel very symptomatic except maybe a little more exhausted than usual and i had a bloody nose yesterday? does anyone think that's a good sign? 
Try, I hope your temp drop doesn't mean anything. Fingers crossed. And i echo your being tired of ttc. 
Blue, sorry you are having an unpleasant time with your bod. Not fun!
Kels, yes, it was a great game last night. We are big Saints fans so I was happy with a Saints and a Cowboys win! Woohoo! Have fun shopping, I need to do the same! 

;)


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> Hi ladies.... sorry I missed out yesterday- I had much to do before my crew from work came over to watch the Cowboys-Colts game- and umm YEP we beat the Colts- took their chances away from a playoff spot- now yes it was AWESOME- BUT my boss is a HUGE Colts fan ..:rofl: I just she doesn't give me grief this week LOL
> 
> waiting for hubbby to get home so we can go shopping today
> 
> NC sooo sorry sweetie that the frigin witch showed up :hugs:
> 
> Try- hmmmm I HATE the temp drop.... :hugs:
> 
> Mpepe- how are you sweetie
> 
> Blue- you make your own alcohol?
> 
> IMP- wow that much snow already? we are getting a LIL bit today- but it is just showers--- 4 to 5 day past.. NICE
> 
> jagger keep us updated- you still have time
> 
> AFM- I am pretty sure I am 3dpo... my temps aren't showing it to much BUT my CP is def different then it was last Friday- it is SOOO NOT OPENED anymore and I have the creamy CM- we'll just have to wait and see
> 
> kay gotta get in the shower before hubby gets home at 10am
> 
> check back later :)

Thanks! 

I am dealing with it. I finally called my fertility specialist I had seen in April and had explained what happened. I went in for my first exam and come out with a script to start clomid, IUI, HSG and my husbands semen anaylisis. My ovulation patterns were slightly wacky and though I should try clomid to bring it forth a bit and with a good strong egg. needless to say, DH was/is shy on the SA front, but by the time he was finally ready to do it (2 weeks later) I found out I was pregnant. He got away with it.

Lost the baby in July at 12 weeks, baby stopped growing at 9 weeks, had ultrasound of baby 2 days prior to unknown mc.

Now its over 5 months later and I have decided to call them and see _IF_ I can still be a patient,since I technically conceived baby Jordan on our own.

They said since I MC'd, most definitely. So against a few factors, I made an appointment for next tuesday at 1pm to discuss what had happend since I was there last and if anything different should be done.

I know I am going to ball my eyes out discussing all this with my RE.
 
But at least I am making another step forward. I am also planning on attending the adoption clinic tonight to hear about their fee-free adoptions and get some information.






bluesky said:


> Oh Try I hope that temp dip means nothing and she stays away.
> 
> Hey kels glad your team won! And your cp sounds promising. Keep up and shut please.
> 
> I dont make the brandy we buy that from the shop then we pick blackberries and mix them with the brandy and some sugar, you leave it for about 8 weeks turning occasionaly and then drink!! Icant stand brandy on its own but with the blackberries its a lovely christmas tipple!! we will give some to family as a little pressie for xmas.

Oh I see!!! I thought you were some fancy booze maker!!! :lol:

I add strawberries and blueberries to my red wine sometimes for a fruity kick. Yummm!

I hope she stays away too but it doesnt seem likely! She _LOVES _me!



jagger said:


> good mornining lovely ladies! i hope you all have great days today! i will keep you posted on my testing but aiming to wait til friday. don't feel very symptomatic except maybe a little more exhausted than usual and i had a bloody nose yesterday? does anyone think that's a good sign?
> Try, I hope your temp drop doesn't mean anything. Fingers crossed. And i echo your being tired of ttc.
> Blue, sorry you are having an unpleasant time with your bod. Not fun!
> Kels, yes, it was a great game last night. We are big Saints fans so I was happy with a Saints and a Cowboys win! Woohoo! Have fun shopping, I need to do the same!
> 
> ;)

Thanks!!! ;)

I had a bloody nose two days this cycle during my TWW and was also hoping that was a sign since when I got pregnant in April, I had a bloody nose during my TWW then!

Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

OMG, we are totally sonwed in this am. Its been snowing since yesterday am non stop!! Schools & Businesses are closed.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: May I join too?
I am 3dpo - wil test Dec 15

baby dust to everyone!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Light pink at cervix......witch will be here tonight or tomorrow morning.....blah....onto cycle 18.......

Good Luck for those still in for this cycle!!!


----------



## mpepe32

try - ohh I hope that's related to implantation and not AF! F'x tightly for you! 

kel - sounds like you did O. Soemtimes the prog isn't high enough to get a nice clear chart but the change in your cervix do sound like you O'd!

blue - I think the only time we should feel crummy is when we are actually pregnant, this post O stuff and pms is for the birds! 

Imperial - oh I wish we had snow to make it look more Christmassy here:cry:

Welcome Lisa! Baby dust to you!


----------



## cla

morning everybody xxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Hi 

Welcome aboard Lisa.

Hi cla, what you been upto lately? any symptoms?? have you poas yet?

Im going shopping in a bit, then going to a bodyshop party to get some more gifts.....

Its really cooooooolllllldddddd brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cla

I tested today and nothing really didn't expect to see anything anyway.
How are you doing xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

Morning everyone! Its STILL snowing here today hasn't stoped since Friday night. Some snow is nice but this is crazy!! We now have about 4 feet. I've had to make a path so my dog will go out to the bathroom. The snow engulfs her. lol

On other knews I still have a slight headach, and cramps (Started Sat). Hopfully this is a good sign. But I don't want to "symptom spot" so I keep telling myself I am just fighting somthing. Which is possible...

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Cla*:hugs: - still early though!

No symptoms for me really...hope that's good (didn't get any the 1st time I was pregnant except for hearing voices - that was a bit scary! - a crying baby)

Yikes *Imppearl* - that's a lot of snow...hope you have some hot chocolate to stay warm!


----------



## cla

I really hope they are good signs hun xxx


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> I tested today and nothing really didn't expect to see anything anyway.
> How are you doing xx

Blah, still v early. Im good now going shopping when can get me ass in gear.

Imppearl - hope your signs are early preg symptoms

Try-grrrrrrr to that pink


----------



## mpepe32

Hi everyone!

blue - have fun shopping out there! 

grandbleu, cla, and imperial - hoping and f'x for you that those symptoms or lack of are for a very very god reason!!!!

afm - terrible headache today and had a rotten night sleep. Too many things on my mind. No snow yet. We keep missing it and it's all around us! Have a good day girlies!


----------



## cla

It's horrible when you have got to much on your mind when you are trying to sleep. I hope you have a better night tonight xx
Blue what have you brought xx


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks cla - I hope so too! I suffer from chronic insomnia so a bad night is nothing new but what sucks is that I haven't been taking my medication to help me sleep because of the whole TTC thing! I actually dreamt about babies two nights ago and woke up depressed.

Sweet baby dreams everyone!


----------



## cla

I had a baby dream as well the other night they feel so real then you wake up and realise it was a fing dream


----------



## grandbleu

cla said:


> I had a baby dream as well the other night they feel so real then you wake up and realise it was a fing dream

I truly believe in dreams! I hope this is a good sign for you!


----------



## bluesky

Well I had a good days shopping, Got DH at jacket and aftershave. Got my nephew some lego and my niece a little meowing kitten toy. Then went to a body shop party and got some smellies and had my feet soaked and massaged which was really nice.

I have such weird dreams. I was even convinced that I am pregnant but still having AF's and negative tests?!?!

We have no snow just very icy here. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## cla

morning everybody how are you all doing xx
blue it looks like you are all done now for christmas, ive still got loads to do xx
grandbleu i hope it is a good sign xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Af came full force yesterday......onto another cycle.

I will drink RRL tea every day until O....possibly take some progesterone cream for a little (still need more info on it), and I am trying something very different this cycle......hope it works..............

Have a good day all.......I have been sick for 2 days.........:sick:


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry she got you *TRY*! - Good luck for next cycle...a new year of HOPE! I think your new technique will definitely work for you FXed.


----------



## bluesky

Oh try, thats crap. Sorry hun. Hope you feel better soon. What you gonna do different?


----------



## cla

I'm sorry try xxx


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies

Try hun you don't even know how GUTTED I am for you (((( MASSIVE HUG ))))

:hugs: to everyone else

I am not in such the mood to talk today :( today was my due date so I am just in a BLAHHHHHHHH mood

but I will check back in later :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Kelster I'm sorry hope you feel better soon. I know its weird to think how far you should be sometimes, and its hard. And most of us were hoping that we'd be prego again by them I'm sure. My due date would have been Christmas Eve, so its fast approaching too. 

Anyway hope everyone is well, the snow has started up Again here!!! I don't think I'm ever going to get out the house!! I'd like to get my christmas shopping done too, but I hate driving in this! I'm going to have to today though, I have to go show some houses... put the car in 4x4 and go. This is crazy!


----------



## Amberyll23

:witch: reared her ugly head for me this am, so I am out! :growlmad:

On to next year! :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

*Kelster* - so sorry about your due date...thinking about you!:hugs:

*Amber* - I said it on another thread but Sorry she got you!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck Grandblue!!!! Have you tested yet?


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for asking *Try* but OH NO not yet...I'm a cautious TTCAL girl and I don't keep tests lurking about in the bathroom tempting me...I'm waiting till Tuesday the 14th (2 days after AF is due to test) I'm too CHICKEN to stare at a BFN...I'd rather just get the evil witch. That way my PMA and hope stay till the very last moment.


----------



## jagger

I tested again last night and BFN! Boohoo!!! AF still isn't due til Friday so i'm not giving up all hope. I would be interested in hearing any advice or tricks you've tried when TTC. Try, keep trying. Is everyone done testing for this cycle or is there anyone still holding onto one last hooray with me??


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Jagger* - sorry she got you this cycle...I started a thread desperately looking for tips and tricks after my M/C for TTCing. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...plan-ppp-updated-summary-bottom-page-6-a.html

On the bottom of page 6 there's a big summary so you don't have to read through the whole thread. Good luck this next cycle! New Year's could be a great one with good news! FXed!


----------



## IMPPEARL

jagger said:


> I tested again last night and BFN! Boohoo!!! AF still isn't due til Friday so i'm not giving up all hope. I would be interested in hearing any advice or tricks you've tried when TTC. Try, keep trying. Is everyone done testing for this cycle or is there anyone still holding onto one last hooray with me??

I'm still in! I test anywhere from the 13th-15th depending on how long I can hold out! Fingers Corssed!!


----------



## grandbleu

IMPPEARL said:


> I'm still in! I test anywhere from the 13th-15th depending on how long I can hold out! Fingers Corssed!!

Me too *Imppearl*...I'm holding out testing till the very end...hope you get your BFP :bfp:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Lots of :dust: :dust: for both of us then!


----------



## mpepe32

sorry try and jagger:hugs:

kel - :hugs: to you my due date was late november. we would have been new mommies together. :cry:

bleu and imperial - f'x for your girls, bring us some good news!

blue - glad you had a productive shopping day!


----------



## bluesky

Kels load of :hugs: thinking of you.

This will make u laugh, DH and I just had :sex: and after I layed in bed with a pillow under my bum and I did some revision for a test I have at work!! Well it made me laugh. When I sit my test I will be remebering the wrong things....


----------



## kelster823

I can tell you I got a VERY CRUEL evap line today :cry:


----------



## bluesky

kelster823 said:


> I can tell you I got a VERY CRUEL evap line today :cry:

Oh what thats so s**t, maybe it could be the start of a BFP?

fingers crossed fx


----------



## jagger

I'm not giving up yet. No AF yet! If she hasn't come by the weekend, I'll test again!! Baby dust for everyone! If you're tww or tic! We deserve this, girls!!


----------



## grandbleu

I agree *Jagger* lots more baby dust for everyone :dust: I hope the evil lady stays away! 

*Kelster* - do you have a picture??? are you super sure it's an evap???


----------



## cla

How do you know it was a evap???


----------



## kelster823

I wish I had a photo but my home puter is in the shop right now- suppose to get it back tomorrow-

I just KNOW it is.... I have no idea WHY the hell I even took it- especially today of all days but I did- I guess I was hoping... 

anyhoo took it with my FMU and laid it down and went back to it about 15 minutes later-it was still wet and I just took a quick glance down and said HUH- why can I see something- I mean not even needing a brite light or anything- hubby even saw it.. he said he saw something but wont believe anything unless it is a digie.. :rofl:

but I am ONLY 5dpo- HA if FF is correct because my temps are SOOO not truly showing anything... 

$100 bucks tomorrow AM's wee will show neg-ga-tory : :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

Is it grey or does it have a bit of color to it???


----------



## kelster823

now it looks grey :( oh well wishful hoping


----------



## cla

I done a test today and I don't know if it's a evap or somthing else


----------



## kelster823

> I done a test today and I don't know if it's a evap or somthing else

I'll show ya mine if you show me yours.(well when I get my computer back) . :rofl:

you have pixs


----------



## mpepe32

ohhhhh hoping kel and cla's tests are :bfp:


----------



## grandbleu

Any updates *Kels* and *Cla*! Hoping for BFPs!


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

Yeah like I suspected EVAP---- nothing this am- that was a NASTY CRUEL JOKE

kay will catch up later gotta get ready for work


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Yeah like I suspected EVAP---- nothing this am- that was a NASTY CRUEL JOKE
> 
> kay will catch up later gotta get ready for work

BOO! sorry about that...have a good day at work!


----------



## cla

ive done another two tests this morning, they are two different types. my camera is really crap sorry:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30778.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5









SNV30781.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## grandbleu

*Cla* - It's a bit faraway but there definitely is something from the photo only I can't tell if the color is more grey or if there is a tinge of pink. What's the color in reality???


----------



## cla

it looks pink, but i couldnt have evaps on both tests could i ??


----------



## grandbleu

If it looks pink then that's excellent news!!! I'm not a POAS expert (in fact I only learned about the evap. lines from this forum! Never heard of it before) but if it's not grey and has some color that does seem to bode well...Do you have another more substantial test (not a cheapie). I don't want to encourage POAS addiction but just being hopeful for you! :)


----------



## cla

no ive only got the same tests, i dont really want to buy one as i mc so early last time.:cry:
ive tried to take a better pic, is it any better:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30782.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









SNV30783.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## grandbleu

EEKS - I don't want to get you TOO excited but on the 2nd photo (the very close up one - thanks for posting it much easier to see) the test on top looks like a faint BFP even I can see the slight pink color on that one!!! Even I'm getting excited and it's not even my test:happydance:


----------



## cla

you are joking, the only reason i have tested is because i have stopped spotting


----------



## grandbleu

cla said:


> you are joking, the only reason i have tested is because i have stopped spotting

I'm sorry - I wasn't joking. I hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## cla

no dont be silly i meant you are joking that you can see somthing. xxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

cla said:


> no dont be silly i meant you are joking that you can see somthing. xxxxxx

OOPS! :wacko: It's hard to get a tone on the internet and I just wanted to make sure you didn't think I was mocking you or something. I do see a slightly tinged pink line very faint line on the top one and I am being honest...those are my eyes which are not completely infallible...FXed for you hon.


----------



## cla

its alright hun, its im not going to say anything to anybody untill af date as been and gone and i still might wait a few days


----------



## kelster823

Cla- hun I SOOOOOOOO see pink on those tests......... I am heading towards a :bfp: for you.... :hugs:

Bleu- ahhhhhhhh no worries- I KNEW that was just an evap yesterday---- oh well- if it is meant to happen it will-


----------



## cla

thanks hun, im just trying to put it at the back of my mind. as if thats going to work lol


----------



## kelster823

I totally get ya---- you don't want to believe it but then again you soo do--- and you are scared.....

just trust that everything will happen the way it is suppose to sweetie.. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you


----------



## cla

thank you so much, but i really hope we havent all got line eye lol


----------



## kelster823

I am just sittin back ROUTING YOU ALL ON............. :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

I think I see it too!! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## jagger

i totally see a pink line too cla!! so exciting!!! i took like a hundred tests (not really) last time i had a faint line like that and i for sure was pg. it was like a week later til it became dark pink. i think you have every right to be hopeful. i started spotting today so can't tell if AF is here or no. fingers crossed she stays away. :/


----------



## mpepe32

WOOO HOOOO cla, that line is PINK Congrats!!!!


----------



## bluesky

OMG cla, you so have a bfp lovely. Have you got any digi's or frer to test with. oooohhhh sooooooo excited yay....


----------



## cla

Thanks blue but you know what happened last time i brought tests it ended in tears so I'm to scared to do one.


----------



## bluesky

Ok, I know you must be scared, but please try not to worry. I really hope this is it 4 you. PMA all the way xxx


----------



## bluesky

My OPK's I ordered on line hav'nt arrived yet! eeek, I didnt Ov till day 17 last cycle. Im just gonna try every other day I think. Hopefully they will come tomo then I will have more of an idea.

I have my team xmas meal tomo eve, might have half a cherry beer for a treat. Cant believe its nearly friday already these weeks are flying by.


----------



## kelster823

> might have half a cherry beer for a treat

what cherry beer? does it really taste like cherries or am I being nieve? :rofl:

Cla- ohh hun don't be scared--- I wish I was there with you to hold your hand and watch your face LITE up..... that one photo is TOO pink to even think otherwise...now if I could only upload mine from yesterday- then you could see what a TRUE evap looks like


----------



## bluesky

Yeah its made with Cherries, its a belgian beer. We are going to a belgian pub. Its soooooo nice and really sweet but very very strong. I only usually need 2 glasses and im under the table.


----------



## kelster823

whaaoooooooooooooo be careful :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

Im a right old light weight :lol:


----------



## cla

can i say what would i do with out you all, you are all stars thankyou:kiss:
well i have tested this morning and this is the test, do you think it looks darker:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







SNV30784.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kelster823

HELL YEAH--- I was just coming in to get a status on you...

the other thread I always post in- in the TTC Group section- we had a :bfp: today.. so I was rushing over here to see what was up with you..........

Whhaooooooooooooooooo Cla.................. now you can get a digie to confirm it.. SWEET!!!


----------



## cla

it looks a lot darker to yesterdays test and plus my opks are possitive :)


----------



## kelster823

I am so happy for you.. :hugs: you want me to add you as a :bfp: on the front?


----------



## cla

good i dont know, can i leave it till next week. i really done want to ginz it


----------



## kelster823

noooooooooooo problem sweets I understand COMPLETELY YOU let me know when you are ready :hugs:


----------



## cla

I will in 9 months time lol


----------



## mpepe32

well dr office called and cancelled my appointment for today...the whole office is sick! Rescehduled for Monday!


----------



## cla

Sorry about your appoinTment hun


----------



## kelster823

mpepe32 said:


> well dr office called and cancelled my appointment for today...the whole office is sick! Rescehduled for Monday!

DAMMIT----------------- :hugs:


----------



## jagger

Today is my AF day. I'm spotting but not full on AF yet. We shall see. 
Cla!!! Yay for you!!! I can't wait til you get a digi test so we can all see that word in the little screen!! Yay!!
Mpepe! That sucks about your appt. I hate it when stuff like that happens!! 
Kels! What's the latest with you? 
I'm not feeling well today, headache, chills, stuffy nose. Yucky!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cla, I posted in your pg thread. Hooray!!! :dance: I didnt even have to enlarge them!!!! So excited for you!!!!! :flower:

Hey Kels! :wave: My In laws just left myhouse so over the next day or so I plan to catch up on everything I missed! Hope you are well!!! :kiss:

Hey everyone else!!! :wave:

I am CD4 and started my soy soflavones last night. 100 mg. I may up it to 150mg on days CD6 and CD7.....dont know if I should since I O'd early from it last time just doing 100mg CD3-CD7......what do you guys think????


----------



## cla

Thanks hun for posting xx


----------



## grandbleu

Morning to all! :wave:

UGH I might be out - big temp drop this morning and I even took it twice to be sure...no mistake GRRRRRR:nope: AF has still not shown up at my door (I wouldn't let her in even if she did! She's not a great neighbor...always gate crashing my HOPE party!) Now because I'm crazy :wacko: I'll just ask but has anyone had a dip below coverline so late in their cycle and STILL been pregnant???...I still have hope until I see AF for myself. 

Hope everyone else is doing better than me!!! We need some more BFPs before Xmas!


----------



## mpepe32

Moring everyone! Just a quick note sending :hugs: to you all!

grand - when I was preg. the second time on 12 dpo my temp dropped at the coverline and I thought for sure I was out but the next day and day after I started to increase again. However, that cycle ended in mc. I would say until you see red, hope is alive! F'x for you!


----------



## bluesky

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all good and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Mpepe* for the encouragement - No *RED* just yet and no spotting so it's just waiting and hoping for the moment.


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls well no sign of af yet so im still hoping


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe, sorry about your appointment. :hugs: Can't wait to have you back ttc with us!!!

Grandbleu, fingers crossed girlfriend!!!!

Cla, have you been still poas!!!!!

Hey Kels! :hi: Hope your weekend is going good!!!

Bluesky, :hi:

w2bm86, good luck and baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

10dop tpday, still getting slight headaches and cramps... its getting harder and harder not to test. Only a few more days. Fingers crossed!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## bluesky

Want2bmum, grand and Imppearl sending loads of :dust: stay away witchy woo..

Hi try, its not long til ovulation now, loads of :dust: 4 u this month...

Hows everyone doing?

Im taking the inlaws out for a pre xmas lunch down the local pub. YUMMMOOO

I think im due to ov as I had a pos ov test today, its first time using the IC opks so just getting used to interpriting (sp) lines.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm officially out for December as :witch: came this morning...I knew it already but always holding out hope till the very end. Thank you everyone for all the encouragement this month. My baby dust is up for grabs this month so please take HEAPS :dust: and hopefully we can end December with some happy ladies and more BFPs!


----------



## want2bamum86

sorry witch got u grand hugs xxxx gl girls still waiting for bfp n girls waiting to ov af stil not here woop woop xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Oh Grand, sorry she came along :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks try, I can't wait to get back to the ttc either. Althoug I have to admit it has been a nice break not obsessing over whether I conceived or not and over analyzing every little symptom litke I normally do lol I just hope I don't get devastating news tomorrow at the ob. Oh and me being clumsy, I lost my balance getting out of the corner roman tub because I was cleaning it and did a number on my knee and ankle. 

grand so sorry she came.:growlmad:December except for cla is not turning out to be a very good month!!!!

Take care everyone and please keep you F'XXXXX for me for tomorrow!


----------



## bluesky

Hey mpepe hope u get on ok 2day xx

:hi: everyone


----------



## cla

How are you doin blue xx


----------



## bluesky

Im ok thanks, should be ov today. Cant get used to these ic cheapie opks as I think I had a pos today and yesterday. Any way will dtd again 2 night to be sure I have covered all bases.

How r u feeling??


----------



## cla

at least you have bd thats the main thing hopefully you have done it xx
im fine trying not to think about babies lol


----------



## bluesky

Trying not to think about babies, yeah right I think of babies all the time ahhhhhhhh 

I want a baby!!!!!


----------



## want2bamum86

i jst wanta baby but af showed 2dayy sooo badly crying


----------



## cla

ive had my appointment for the hospital today for my scan on the 11th jan ( the scan is for my mc )


----------



## cla

want2bamum im sorry hun xx


----------



## bluesky

:hugs: want2bmum, its so unfair.

Well keep that appointment cla, so you can see you new little baby sooner!!


----------



## cla

thats if iam pg lol


----------



## bluesky

Keep positive hun x


----------



## cla

does anybody have a clue what is the best test??
i know a digi is the best but they stress me out to much??


----------



## bluesky

What about the first response, not a digi but ment to be good.


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> Want2bmum, grand and Imppearl sending loads of :dust: stay away witchy woo..
> 
> Hi try, its not long til ovulation now, loads of :dust: 4 u this month...
> 
> Hows everyone doing?
> 
> Im taking the inlaws out for a pre xmas lunch down the local pub. YUMMMOOO
> 
> I think im due to ov as I had a pos ov test today, its first time using the IC opks so just getting used to interpriting (sp) lines.

Thanks Love! :dust: to you as well!!! 

I am hoping and praying for a huge bang to start off my New Year! A :bfp: would be fabulous!!! With a healthy baby of course!

Hope lunch was good! Woohoo for Ovulation! Have fun :sex:



grandbleu said:


> I'm officially out for December as :witch: came this morning...I knew it already but always holding out hope till the very end. Thank you everyone for all the encouragement this month. My baby dust is up for grabs this month so please take HEAPS :dust: and hopefully we can end December with some happy ladies and more BFPs!


:hugs:

Sorry she came for you. You might want to keep some of that dust for yourself for this cycle. Just in case :winkwink:

:dust:



mpepe32 said:


> Thanks try, I can't wait to get back to the ttc either. Althoug I have to admit it has been a nice break not obsessing over whether I conceived or not and over analyzing every little symptom litke I normally do lol I just hope I don't get devastating news tomorrow at the ob. Oh and me being clumsy, I lost my balance getting out of the corner roman tub because I was cleaning it and did a number on my knee and ankle.
> 
> grand so sorry she came.:growlmad:December except for cla is not turning out to be a very good month!!!!
> 
> Take care everyone and please keep you F'XXXXX for me for tomorrow!

FX'd!!!!!!!

Let us know how you get on! Good Luck!!!



want2bamum86 said:


> i jst wanta baby but af showed 2dayy sooo badly crying

:hugs: I am very sorry she showed. 


AFM, I have 2 days of temps that are high like post-O temps but I have explanations I believe.

The first high temp I slept in yesterday for an extra 2 hours 15 minutes (DH shut off the alarm the night before and never told me) so my temp was high, and I am assuming because I slept alot later than usual.
The second high temp today I am asusming because I am very sick and was in alot of pain last night. I was up from 2am-4am assiting my sick six year old with a fever of 102 degree (F). So maybe being sick, lack of enough sleep before taking temp caused a high temp????

So confused but I am praying I didnt O yet!!! I am just getting over af now!


----------



## want2bamum86

hi girls bit confused as usualy af is really heavey but im really really light has ne1 else ever had this b4


----------



## cla

Well it looks like I'm out


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cla......? I hope not!


----------



## cla

I've had some more blood today and with yesterday tests being like they was I'm not holding much hope.


----------



## bluesky

Hey try that must be the reason your temps are up if you have a fever. Im no good at taking my temps at the right time so they are all over the show.

Cla, oh no I really hope that all is ok. Will you get some tests tomo? or visit your Doc? :hugs: hun xxx

w2bmum, my AF's start off with spoting since the mc, then they get heavier.

AFM-my opk is now back to negative so def had a pos yesterday and early today will get another session in 2 night. DH has a good feeling this month bless him. Poor bloke his mate at work has just had a baby, its just as hard for them to hear peoples good news.


----------



## mpepe32

hi everyone, done crying now so I thought I give you an undate. Endometriosis, cyst on left ovary and an elevated FSH. Kind of wasn't expecting any of these. Because of the holidays I have to wait another month and then starting CD1, call them and then go for ultrsounds and then a endo biopsy for LPD assessment. I read what he gave me and I'm pretty conveinced the endo is linked to the fact I have mutiple sclerosis, - autoimmune issues. Just want to crawl into bed. He is still positive but will want to take a more aggressive approach is a I don't conceive again quickly like using clomid I think. 

Sorry cla - I hope you're not out.


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> Hey try that must be the reason your temps are up if you have a fever. Im no good at taking my temps at the right time so they are all over the show.
> 
> Cla, oh no I really hope that all is ok. Will you get some tests tomo? or visit your Doc? :hugs: hun xxx
> 
> w2bmum, my AF's start off with spoting since the mc, then they get heavier.
> 
> AFM-my opk is now back to negative so def had a pos yesterday and early today will get another session in 2 night. DH has a good feeling this month bless him. Poor bloke his mate at work has just had a baby, its just as hard for them to hear peoples good news.

Thanks!! Oh so you def had a positive opk!!! Wahoo!!! I hope you have caught that little eggy!!!! :cloud9:



mpepe32 said:


> hi everyone, done crying now so I thought I give you an undate. Endometriosis, cyst on left ovary and an elevated FSH. Kind of wasn't expecting any of these. Because of the holidays I have to wait another month and then starting CD1, call them and then go for ultrsounds and then a endo biopsy for LPD assessment. I read what he gave me and I'm pretty conveinced the endo is linked to the fact I have mutiple sclerosis, - autoimmune issues. Just want to crawl into bed. He is still positive but will want to take a more aggressive approach is a I don't conceive again quickly like using clomid I think.
> 
> Sorry cla - I hope you're not out.

OMFG! mpepe! I am very sorry. :hugs: I hope everything will work out well and that you van hop on the bfp train in no time!
MS? My uncle has that......its bad too.
You are one heck of a strong, beautiful, and smart woman and I have every confidence in the fact that you will have your forever baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## bluesky

mpepe :hugs: sorry you have had this news. I really hope your Doc can get this all sorted asap for you. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am so upset for my bestie bnb girl. I am crying for her pain we all have once felt but I'd wish for her to feel none of it.

My friend on another thread has finally gotten her bfp after 11 months ttc. Baby passed at 7 weeks. What I would give for her to not have to go through this. We have been close friends on here and facebook for over a year now and I am truly and completely gutted for her. :cry:

Guys, I know we were all there before, some of us more than others. What do I say???

:cry: I feel absolutely awful for her :(


----------



## grandbleu

Oh no not much happy news around here today.

Sorry *Mpepe* for those test results. I'm glad your doctor is taking an aggressive approach for you.

*Cla* - any news? what's going on? We're here for you...I sincerely hope everything is OK.

*Try* - sorry for your friend...M/C's are the worst. I can't believe some women must go through it more than once...life is definitely not fair.

*Blue* - I hope your "session" :sex: goes well tonight...:hugs: for you OH - it's hard to hear other people's happy news when we are still hurting. 

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:​


----------



## bluesky

Try - Its so difficult to know what to say, we can sympathise with others who have mc but we are all so different in the way we deal with things. Just send her lots of love and tell her you are there to listen. 

When I mc I found that talking to others about the experience and feelings I had really helped. 

Grand - Will get another sess in tonight then we will need a rest ha ha. 

Where are Cla and Kels?? Hope you 2 ladies are ok :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Morning Grandbleu :hi:


----------



## LiSa2010

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: May I join too?
> I am 3dpo - wil test Dec 15
> 
> baby dust to everyone!

:cry: :bfn:

the :witch: got me last night. :cry:


----------



## bluesky

Sorry the :witch: came Lisa :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

LiSa2010 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: May I join too?
> I am 3dpo - wil test Dec 15
> 
> baby dust to everyone!
> 
> :cry: :bfn:
> 
> the :witch: got me last night. :cry:Click to expand...

The :witch: definitely doesn't have the Xmas spirit this holiday season! GRRRRR:growlmad: We'll show her in the new year though!

Sorry hon:hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

thanks try, grand and blue. You girls are so suppportive and it is very much appreciated. I didn't sleep well, actually up til 4:30 and have a massive migraine at work now. I guess I just have to stay positive, the rest of the blood was good and my uterus was okay. I just worry more now because of the higer FSH and low follicle count. BUT what will be will be no matter how much I worry about it.

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

aww man I have been MIA for a few days and I come back to read all this

Cla---- what is going on-- what happened? please update us

Try- hun I have had two and all you can do is just be there for her.... I am so sorry she has to go thru that

Mpepe- I am soooooooooooooo sorry hun.... I just don't know what to say

:hugs: to all of you love ladies

Blue- hope you caught it this time... routing ya on...

Bleu-how are you sweetie

Lisa soo sorry :witch: got you 

AFM- not so good news around here either..... I have to have oral surgery to have an implant done.. one of my front teeth broke off on Sunday (not the big tooth- the one next to that) so I went to the dentist yesterday it was DEAD..... she asked if I ever felt anything.. ummm NOPE.. she was very surprised because the inside was just dead.... thank god it did not go to my bone... but I will be without a tooth for a few months... but I am getting a flapper with a fake tooth until my REAL fake tooth gets implanted.. REALLY didn't need this crap OH wellllllllllllllll


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Kels* missed ya - sorry you were MIA for the wrong reasons...I hate dentists and anything teeth related (I've had like 14 teeth removed in my life and that was simply enough for me!). I hope it all goes well for you but really who needs this extra stuff on top of TTC angst.

I'm good...just hunkering down in the TTC stage - bought Conceive Plus and it arrives before my fertile period so hoping that helps...This will be our first month post - M/C that we are FOR REAL trying!


----------



## mpepe32

ohh kel, that's horrible. I hate dentists and try to avoid them like the plague lol


----------



## kelster823

> I'm good...just hunkering down in the TTC stage - bought Conceive Plus and it arrives before my fertile period so hoping that helps...This will be our first month post - M/C that we are FOR REAL trying!

well you know I have everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs:

yeah I am gonna have to hold off for a while.... until this whole tooth thing gets fixed... I won't have anything done unless I am OUT UNDER anesthesia..... I was crying yesterday in the office because I had a horrible experience as a child..so I hear ya about HATING dentists............... grr even the drill freaked me out yesterday and the nozzle that held the stuff that bonded the tooth for a while.. I thought it was a needle and she was gonna give me a shot without numbing me first.............


----------



## bluesky

:hi: Kels, there is always something! DH has a false tooth at the front, he didnt have an implant though just has one that fixes to the two by the side. Trouble is its loose again so will prob fall out over xmas!

mpepe we are always here for you :hugs:

AFM im spotting again. Im 1dpo so it maybe due to ovulation or my little friend the polyp... I dunno its so flippin annoying, half of me feels positive about falling preg this month then the other half cant stop thinking that the polyp is preventing implantation.


----------



## cla

I have started bleeding again I think I must really have done somthing evil in a formal life. Does anybody know anything about aspirin xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

LiSa2010 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: May I join too?
> I am 3dpo - wil test Dec 15
> 
> baby dust to everyone!
> 
> :cry: :bfn:
> 
> the :witch: got me last night. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:



grandbleu said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: May I join too?
> I am 3dpo - wil test Dec 15
> 
> baby dust to everyone!
> 
> :cry: :bfn:
> 
> the :witch: got me last night. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> The :witch: definitely doesn't have the Xmas spirit this holiday season! GRRRRR:growlmad: We'll show her in the new year though!
> 
> Sorry hon:hugs:Click to expand...

Thats the spirit!!!! Down :gun: with the :witch:!!!! 



mpepe32 said:


> thanks try, grand and blue. You girls are so suppportive and it is very much appreciated. I didn't sleep well, actually up til 4:30 and have a massive migraine at work now. I guess I just have to stay positive, the rest of the blood was good and my uterus was okay. I just worry more now because of the higer FSH and low follicle count. BUT what will be will be no matter how much I worry about it.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs: That is a great attitude is to try and remain positive. If it werent for you girls, I would be very negative all the time. My moods do fluctuate but you wonderful women are very supportive! Thank Goodness for you all!

Is there anything that can be done to correct the FSH level??? What was your FSH level if you dont mind me asking???

I wonder is Clomid or Soy Isoflavones would help with that???



kelster823 said:


> aww man I have been MIA for a few days and I come back to read all this
> 
> Cla---- what is going on-- what happened? please update us
> 
> Try- hun I have had two and all you can do is just be there for her.... I am so sorry she has to go thru that
> 
> Mpepe- I am soooooooooooooo sorry hun.... I just don't know what to say
> 
> :hugs: to all of you love ladies
> 
> Blue- hope you caught it this time... routing ya on...
> 
> Bleu-how are you sweetie
> 
> Lisa soo sorry :witch: got you
> 
> AFM- not so good news around here either..... I have to have oral surgery to have an implant done.. one of my front teeth broke off on Sunday (not the big tooth- the one next to that) so I went to the dentist yesterday it was DEAD..... she asked if I ever felt anything.. ummm NOPE.. she was very surprised because the inside was just dead.... thank god it did not go to my bone... but I will be without a tooth for a few months... but I am getting a flapper with a fake tooth until my REAL fake tooth gets implanted.. REALLY didn't need this crap OH wellllllllllllllll

Oh Crap Kels!!!! Wow! You have the luck lately huh?.....I hope it can be fixed asap! Thats one of my fears, is losing a tooth, especiallyin the front! I have dreams I am talking to someone when suddenly I spit my teeth out one by one in my hands!!!! 

And no......you really dont need this crap! Why do bad things happen to good people?????......Miss you lots!!! 

I must be the only one here who loves the dentist!!!! Iam very anal about my teeth, my daughters and husbands teeth.

Cla, Have you been taking hpt's still????

FX'd everything is ok!

:dust:


AFM, temp went back to pre-O temp today. I figure the two nights of being sick is the cause of my high morning temps so I discarded them.
Took an opk today.....very negative. Took soy again this cycle but forgot to take it CD7.....:shrug: should be ok right??? Or should I take it today (CD8)?....


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all. Sorry to hear all the sad news. I've missed a few days on here cuz the brutal snow storms we are having my internet is out. It sucks. I am on here from my phone. I'm now 13 dpo bfn again today. Not fmu but I dont have my hopes up anymore. Af should be here tomorrow or thurs. Guess it's just a waiting game. :cry:


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> :hi: Kels, there is always something! DH has a false tooth at the front, he didnt have an implant though just has one that fixes to the two by the side. Trouble is its loose again so will prob fall out over xmas!
> 
> mpepe we are always here for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM im spotting again. Im 1dpo so it maybe due to ovulation or my little friend the polyp... I dunno its so flippin annoying, half of me feels positive about falling preg this month then the other half cant stop thinking that the polyp is preventing implantation.

I, personally, think its a good sign! you definitely know for sure you are Oing and must be a strong O too!!! FX'd you have snatched that eggy up with a good healthy :spermy:!!!!

:dust:


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> I have started bleeding again I think I must really have done somthing evil in a formal life. Does anybody know anything about aspirin xx

Oh cla sweetie :hugs: Dont know much about asprin, I would speak to your doctor first before taking it thou. Did they test you for clotting disorders? Thats the only reason you would need it. 

Try - hope it is a good sign. 

Imppearl - keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tryforbaby2

As I said before Blue.......I have my fingers and toes and everything other than my 'V' crossed for you!!!! :haha:

I for sure hope that your spotting is a defo sign on Ovulation!!!! :dance:


----------



## bluesky

lol you would cross your V if you could ha ha.....


----------



## cla

Thanks blue , yeah they tested me for that and I was fine. 
Af pains are kicking in and I just feel drained.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cla,:hugs: I am very sorry. So unfair!

Blue.....hold on BRB....I am going to try to cross it!........wait.....ummm......nope dont think I can!!!! hehe!!!! But everything else is tightly crossed!!! :rofl:


----------



## mpepe32

try - thanks but you girls make me positive:thumbup: My FSH was 9 so not horrible but not good either. He said it if was 15, I needed to use donor eggs. So it kind of scared me. My follicle count was only 7-9. I do know clomid can increase the egg quality and I'm wondering if poor egg quality was the cause of my mc's b/c my eggs are older than me...

cla - hope you're okay. I'm trying to cross my fallopian tubes and ovaires for you:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl: @ your eggs being older than you!!!!

Its not a bad FSH level, it is considered borderline. I would ask questions to see if you can take something to help your wittle eggy's!!

And might I suggest crossing everything else but your fallopian tubes, ovaries and Vajayjay?......we need those! lol


----------



## bluesky

mpepe - I dont know anything about fsh, but just wondering apart from clomid are there any natural ways to help the eggs, changes to diet or any other natural remedies? 

Right im done with the :sex: this month, I gave it my all. Now DH and I can chill and wait to see if there is a bfp! Af is due Boxing day, well at least its not xmas day that would be totally rubbish. Anyway my positive attitude tells me that I will be celebrating my BFP xmas day!!


----------



## cla

morning ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
blue i really hope she doesnt show xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

How're you doing *Cla*???:hugs:

*Blue* - she better stay away! She's been too busy on this forum lately for my liking!


----------



## cla

im alright, i had a bad day yesterday just thought ive had enough of this and my mind or body cant keep doing this. the bleeding is in full flow today with loads of clots someone as said it could be a chemical so hopefully it wont mess my body up. 
how are you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## kelster823

good morning ladies

Cla--- all I can do it (((((((((((( MASSIVE HUGS )))))))))))))) sweetie.... I am soo soooo sooooooooooooo sorry- if it was a chem then I am so sure that it will not screw up your body-- have you had blood work done? 

Blue------------ XXXXXXXXXXXX everything for you

IMPPearl- still hoping for you as well 

:hugs:

:hi: Try Mpepe Bleu

not much here gotta o back to the dentist today BLECK

ya'll have a great day I will chekc back later


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Cla* - :hug: if it was a chemical then it won't mess your cycle up.

BLEH! good luck at the dentist *Kels* just ask for lots of meds.


----------



## cla

i was just wondering if it was a chemical would have my af been late ???


----------



## kelster823

was this your first month after the MC trying? because I thought that a chem was your preganant but the eggie doesn't implant itself to the sides and so the body doesn't really realize and will shed at your normal time....



> BLEH! good luck at the dentist Kels just ask for lots of meds

lol I think I am only getting my flapper today- i will have to go to another doctor (oral surgeon) for the rest


----------



## bluesky

Cla- I think that your body will return to normal like a usual period. 

Hey Kels good luck at the dentist.


----------



## cla

Yeah it was our first month ttc, do you think I could have mc again ??


----------



## kelster823

did the tests ever get really dark for you? I have a feeling it was a chem sweetie... did you ever have blood drawn to see what your BETAS were? did you have a D&C after this last MC?


----------



## cla

I'm glad you think it was a chem at least my cycle shouldn't change fingers crossed. I had no bloods done at because I didn't want to tell anybody incase if anything went wrong and no I didn't have a d&c.


----------



## kelster823

then yes bumpkin I would say a chem... :hugs: utterly gutted for you sweetie....

this is that nasty evap I was talking about last week (finally got a new computer so i can show you now) 

is this not soo cruel???

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/052-1-1.jpg


----------



## tryforbaby2

bluesky said:


> mpepe - I dont know anything about fsh, but just wondering apart from clomid are there any natural ways to help the eggs, changes to diet or any other natural remedies?
> 
> Right im done with the :sex: this month, I gave it my all. Now DH and I can chill and wait to see if there is a bfp! Af is due Boxing day, well at least its not xmas day that would be totally rubbish. Anyway my positive attitude tells me that I will be celebrating my BFP xmas day!!

LOVE your positive attitude!!! Soemtimes I need ti hear it from someone else again to rev mine back up the way it used to be when we first started ttc!!!
Good Luck Girl!!!! :dust:



cla said:


> im alright, i had a bad day yesterday just thought ive had enough of this and my mind or body cant keep doing this. the bleeding is in full flow today with loads of clots someone as said it could be a chemical so hopefully it wont mess my body up.
> how are you hun xxxxxxx

:hugs:



cla said:


> i was just wondering if it was a chemical would have my af been late ???

I had a chemical in July 2008. My blood serum pregnancy test came back positive at work (I worked at a physician office laboratory before moving to no-job york pa!) and one week later I started a period, alittle heavier than normal and little more painful than usual. 
4 weeks later I got my period again. From my understanding, is that a chemical really shouldnt mess your body up. And 'text book speaking' I think 6 weeks gesgation and later would be considered a miscarriage and earlier is a bio-chemical pregnancy. Egg just didnt implant correctly.
I thought I had another chemical pregnancy a few months after my MC because I swore I seen two very light lines on cheapy tests for days......then af came right on time. 

I seen your hpt's and I didnt have to enlarge them to see they had 2 lines. I'd, personally, say you have had a chemical. Sucks so bad. I am very sorry and hope you will get your sticky bfp quickly!!!

:dust:


----------



## bluesky

So unfair, I had 2 evaps last month.


----------



## tryforbaby2

They suck so bad dont they?.....

When I think I even get a hint of a line, I stare at it all day.....I take it outside to look in the natural light.....I must run in the bathroom several times a day to look at them! :wacko:
I think Kels has a bad evap last month too. So not cool and so not fair!


----------



## bluesky

Yeah she just put a picture of it one page back.


----------



## cla

Try thanks for that there is so much I don't know and I never thought I would have to. Its got me thinking now that maybe my last mc was a chemical because it happened just like this one. 
If there was somthing I could do to stop this happening xx


----------



## bluesky

You should def go to the docs cla and let them know this has happened, they maybe able to do somemore testing or prescribe something.


----------



## cla

Blue what was the scan like what you had the other week ???


----------



## bluesky

I had a internal scan, they checked the uterus and ovaries. Yes perhaps you should ask your doc for a scan to check everything is normal.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Kels thanks for the evaporate pict I had never seen one and was kind of curious. 

As for me no af yet I kind of expect it today cd30, 14dpo. Though since my mc i havn't been totally regular. This is my 6th cycle max 36 days. We'll see.


----------



## cla

That's what I'm having does it hurt putting the thing up there lol


----------



## grandbleu

:dust: for you *Imppearl* - Are you going to test today or will you wait for tomorrow?


----------



## cla

Omg i have just seen the evap pic, why do they do that.


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> That's what I'm having does it hurt putting the thing up there lol

Its ok, it can be a bit uncomfortable. Had so many I got used to it! 

When you having it done.

Imppearl have you tested?


----------



## grandbleu

*Cla* - I've had the T/V U/S done twice now and it doesn't hurt at all (at least for me) but I preferred having a female technician the first time - the next time was with my OBGYN (who is male) and my OH was there so I felt comfortable. The most important is to make sure you are OK and everything inside is looking normal.


----------



## cla

God I'm fed up of things having to be shoved up there. 
It's the 11th and if my cycle is right I think my af will be due. Will they still do it ??


----------



## kelster823

> That's what I'm having does it hurt putting the thing up there lol

not at all..... it looks like a dink and they actually put a rubber on it.. :rofl: I KID YOU NOT..... 

IMPPearl- you are very welcome...... cruel isn't it.... just like Try said I musta stared at that test ALL DAY.. did the same thing- took it outside- compared it to one of my positive IC from back in March


----------



## cla

grandbleu said:


> *Cla* - I've had the T/V U/S done twice now and it doesn't hurt at all (at least for me) but I preferred having a female technician the first time - the next time was with my OBGYN (who is male) and my OH was there so I felt comfortable. The most important is to make sure you are OK and everything inside is looking normal.

If you don't mind me asking why did you have them xxx


----------



## kelster823

the internals get a better look at your insides compared to an outside scan..... 

when I had mine back in April while I was MC'ing- you could see my ovaries perfect- you could see the side I ovualted on because it leaves a cyst (which will disappear) you could see how thick your lining is ANd if you are early PG they can see the sac MUCH better


----------



## grandbleu

kelster823 said:


> not at all..... it looks like a dink and they actually put a rubber on it.. :rofl: I KID YOU NOT.....

I agree...it's like a dildo with a condom...all very professional of course:wacko:

PS. *Cla* - I had one when I was in the midst of miscarrying at the ER (to check uterus and ovaries) and I had one a week later at my OBGYN's office to make sure all the tissue had indeed passed naturally.


----------



## cla

They put a rubber on it lol the things we have to do, I hope I get a lady the thought of a man doing that aint right lol


----------



## bluesky

I have had male docs do it and they are not as gentle as they ladies.


----------



## grandbleu

I would just request a woman technician - it's pretty reasonable I think. I just got lucky in the ER because it was a really nice and funny girl and I really like my OBGYN so even though he's a guy it wasn't weird - plus like I said my OH was right there in the room with us holding my hand so I felt very protected.


----------



## cla

Omg I better go to Ann summers and get some practice in


----------



## bluesky

cla said:


> Omg I better go to Ann summers and get some practice in

 :haha:


----------



## kelster823

> I agree...it's like a dildo with a condom...all very professional of course

oh yes very professional :)

I had a woman the first time I MC'd in the ER and then the second one I had my GYN (male) did it and he was actually very gentle- he kept saying I am not hurting you am I... I said NOPE not all...

Cla I promise it does not hurt at all.....


----------



## cla

All Iam going to be thinking about are dildos when I have it done now.


----------



## kelster823

cla said:


> All Iam going to be thinking about are dildos when I have it done now.

welllllllllllllllllllll :rofl: that is what it looks like hee hee hee


----------



## IMPPEARL

grandbleu said:


> :dust: for you *Imppearl* - Are you going to test today or will you wait for tomorrow?

I tested yesterday bfn so I kinda don't have any hopes. I figure I'll wait a bit now and see. If I don't get af before the weekend I'll test again cuz I have a Christmas party and may want a few drinks. 

As for the internal ultrasound I've also had a few done when I mc. Not at all painful as everyone has said. Just a bit emotionally uncomfortable. I just concentrated on the screen it's kinda neat what they see. And if they'll tell you what's what it makes it easer too. I had 2 ladies the first one was nice and talked me through everything. The second kinda cold. But it's not all that bad so no worries!


----------



## grandbleu

IMPPEARL said:


> I tested yesterday bfn so I kinda don't have any hopes. I figure I'll wait a bit now and see. If I don't get af before the weekend I'll test again cuz I have a Christmas party and may want a few drinks.

Sorry about the BFN the other day but it could still have been early...holding out hope for you then. :dust:


----------



## kelster823

> I tested yesterday bfn so I kinda don't have any hopes

:hugs: but you are still not out- like you said your cycles are a tad bit longer now....

heck my best friend didn't get her :bfp: til she was 2 weeks late- and that was with her SECOND


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks guys I can only hope... But as I said I dont have a whole lot of that. Lol. But I try to stay light harted. This is cycle 6 after my mc so I guess it's not that long in the sceam of things. And this is only my 2nd cycle with opks first pre seed. Though I know I'll still be gutted when I see af. The only thing that gives me a tiny bit of hope is last month my lp was 12 days and I thought they wern't supose to change?


----------



## kelster823

we gotta have HOPE sweetie....

this is the 7th month after my MC and I have YET to actually ovulate...... yep notta one month since my MC back in April........ oh I get my periods but they have been forced ones by taking progesterone cream


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey ladies, so no bfp yet? 

I went to the fertility clinic this past Monday, did a genetic test, will do more when I get my next AF. I have met my deductible this year so I'll Try to do as much as possible now b.c once.the new year comes I'll need to do some financial recovery before we continue. Even though we dtd near the time I should have O, I can't really call this month TTC but I wanted to check in and see how everyone is going.


----------



## tryforbaby2

kelster823 said:


> That's what I'm having does it hurt putting the thing up there lol
> 
> not at all..... it looks like a dink and they actually put a rubber on it.. :rofl: I KID YOU NOT.....
> 
> IMPPearl- you are very welcome...... cruel isn't it.... just like Try said I musta stared at that test ALL DAY.. did the same thing- took it outside- compared it to one of my positive IC from back in MarchClick to expand...

:rofl: I have had an internal with DD 7 years ago....its long and skinny and white with a rubber and lube on it......:haha: and I had one while MC'ing in July. It was very uncomfortable during my mc, but I would have to contribute that to the mc pain.



IMPPEARL said:


> Kels thanks for the evaporate pict I had never seen one and was kind of curious.
> 
> As for me no af yet I kind of expect it today cd30, 14dpo. Though since my mc i havn't been totally regular. This is my 6th cycle max 36 days. We'll see.

Fingers crossed!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx



cla said:


> Try thanks for that there is so much I don't know and I never thought I would have to. Its got me thinking now that maybe my last mc was a chemical because it happened just like this one.
> If there was somthing I could do to stop this happening xx

I wonder?.....There are lots of women who have chemical pregnancies and dont even know it. Thats why it is recommended for us crazy ttc ladies to wait until after af is due to test. I would suggest mentioning the positive then negative tests to your obgyn. Maybe they'll have something to suggest. Cla, honey, I wish there was something to do to stop it. Totally SUCKS!!!!

:hugs:



cla said:


> All Iam going to be thinking about are dildos when I have it done now.

Bow chicka wow wow......:rofl: Hmmm? Have me wondering if I should order one!!!!! :haha:



Tigerlilies said:


> Hey ladies, so no bfp yet?
> 
> I went to the fertility clinic this past Monday, did a genetic test, will do more when I get my next AF. I have met my deductible this year so I'll Try to do as much as possible now b.c once.the new year comes I'll need to do some financial recovery before we continue. Even though we dtd near the time I should have O, I can't really call this month TTC but I wanted to check in and see how everyone is going.

Hi Tiger! :wave: Havent seen you too much. Hope you are doing a bit better as can be. 
Extra Extra sticky baby dust for you dear! 

Oh stinking deductibles.....hate them! We pushed our RE appt until after the first of the new year because of costs and a few other little factors. But why pay out now when its renewed again in 2 weeks.....Heck.....I waited this long.

I hope the laid back non-ttc was a good approach!!! 

:dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

kelster823 said:


> we gotta have HOPE sweetie....
> 
> this is the 7th month after my MC and I have YET to actually ovulate...... yep notta one month since my MC back in April........ oh I get my periods but they have been forced ones by taking progesterone cream

I have hope I will get prego eventully, just not much left for this cycle... I'm sorry you are having a hard time too. I can't imagain what your going through. They have no idea why you aren't o'ing?


----------



## bluesky

Tiger - pop in anytime even if your not trying, hope your doing ok x


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks for the thought try and blue, I will ask the next time I go to see the doc. My poor little eggies. DH said to get a donor egg, just as a joke, but it still made me sad. He said he always wanted a little cute chinese baby (fyi we're both sicilians). I said I want it to be a little me, not someone else's egg. I'm kind of sad today and got af last night so this explains my weepiness. as for the tv ultrasounds. Doc wants me to go for a series of them before the biopsy. I have to say I am very uncomfortable emotionally with all this stuff though, I don't want stuff being shoved up me anymore!

Blue - f'x for you!

Tiger - nice to see a post from you!

kel - how are things with your teeth?

cla - I hope you're okay.


----------



## cla

Oh Hun sorry you are feeling down I really hope they can do somthing for you and you get a baby at the end of this long journey xxxx


----------



## mpepe32

thanks cla, I just I guess like everyone here feel so emotionally exhausted! Never in a million years did I think this would be my path to walk down.... 

And thank you to all the ladies here, venting here is helping me keep my sanity.


----------



## bluesky

Mpepe - if your hormonal things always seem a bit shittier, I know what you mean about having a mini me and you will have your own little baby its just not fair that its not now this moment in time. I think we are all so patient.


----------



## bluesky

oh man someone gave me some chocs for xmas. I couldnt resist and just had 3 ooooppppsss. Told DH not to open them till xmas, perhaps I will hide the rest eeeekkkkk.


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks blue.


----------



## tryforbaby2

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks for the thought try and blue, I will ask the next time I go to see the doc. My poor little eggies. DH said to get a donor egg, just as a joke, but it still made me sad. He said he always wanted a little cute chinese baby (fyi we're both sicilians). I said I want it to be a little me, not someone else's egg. I'm kind of sad today and got af last night so this explains my weepiness. as for the tv ultrasounds. Doc wants me to go for a series of them before the biopsy. I have to say I am very uncomfortable emotionally with all this stuff though, I don't want stuff being shoved up me anymore!
> 
> Blue - f'x for you!
> 
> Tiger - nice to see a post from you!
> 
> kel - how are things with your teeth?
> 
> cla - I hope you're okay.

:hugs: and :kiss: and :flower:



bluesky said:


> oh man someone gave me some chocs for xmas. I couldnt resist and just had 3 ooooppppsss. Told DH not to open them till xmas, perhaps I will hide the rest eeeekkkkk.

You Naughty Girl!!!! :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

Mpepe ((( BIG HUGS ))) but funny about what DH said.... 

my tooth is gone-- I now have the flapper in and it is just like a retanner.. so I have the lisp.. I feel like I am back in junior high.... and talk like it too...

IMP- I have had blood work done and all my levels have come back normal as well as my thyroid checked....my next step is the fertility specialist but that is something my hubby and I must discuss... we are UP in age (me 40 and he will be 42 soon) 

Blue- chocolate.. YUMMMMYYYY

Tiger- oh hun--- how are you doing..:hugs: yes PLEASE still stop in to say hi to us....

:hi: Try and Cla and Bleu......

ok now to get some FOOD I haven't eating a thing ALL DAY and it's 5:40pm


----------



## tryforbaby2

you better go eat then Kels! lol :hi:

Has anyone figured out if it was bad for me to miss the last day of me taking my soy? I forgot!


----------



## kelster823

I don't wanna eat though.. this thing is horrid- I know food will get stuck in it and it hurts.... well more pressure then anything.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

hmmmmm I am not sure sweets.... don't take it now though.. did you double check in the Soy thread? or google it???


----------



## tryforbaby2

I think I did type it in the thread but I havent checked it too much....What about having light soup?.....Totally sucks kels!.....
I was going to take it the next day after I forgot but I didnt get a response anywhere and thus was too afraid to mess myself up :wacko:

Ugh.....Hells Kitchen will be on soon and I have to finish eating dinner and clean up the kitchen.....blah.....see you all in the morning!!!

Goodnight! xoxoxo


----------



## grandbleu

*Kels* - When I had my numerous teeth out at different times I had milkshakes, smoothies, soups...I didn't want anything stuck in there either!


----------



## kelster823

Mornin' how is everyone?

Bleu- I just don't want anythng stuck in the retainer.... it does not completely fit like a glove to the roof of my mouth.... gonna be a LONG time before I get use to this

IMPP- did you test today?

:hi: Try-Mpepe-Blue-Cla- :hugs: to muh buds today :hugs:


----------



## cla

Have you eaten anything yet xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi: Kels!!! My mother in law got a retainer years ago and it took a bit to get used to. :/

:hi: Cla! How are you today?

Off to volunteer at the school for a bit then tons of errands and bills and stuff when I get back!!!

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## cla

Thanks for asking try I feel a lot better today, it's just one of these things that happen. The funny thing is it keeps happening to me lol.
How are you doing??
What are you doing at the school??


----------



## IMPPEARL

Af showed full bright and early this am. :cry: I kinda didn't have much hope this month After the bfn a few days ago. But I'm still a bit upset. How is is that even when I get af I still think maybe...?! Oh well guess here's to next cycle. 

How many of you have gone to the dr for a Pre check up. To let her know your trying etc? Should I? I havnt been since I was cleared after my mc.


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Imppearl* - The first AF day is definitely the hardest...so have a cry and a good glass of wine or whatever you do to relax and let yourself mourn this cycle. 

Haven't been to doctor expect 1 week after M/C to make sure all was good and ready down there. After that it's just up to me and OH to try...no special advice except have sex :sex: but I live in France...there's not too much fertility info that I can find here. 

I guess this means we all have good company for next cycle...:hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm sorry about the af Hun, hope you feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

This will actually be cycle 7 since my mc (I mc in late may. The 24th it all started) and it sucks just as much ea h time she comes. Actually I think this one is harder cuz I tried so many more tongs to make it happen. Opks, robitussin for better cm, and perseed.


----------



## tryforbaby2

sorry Imp......:cry: I know.....the first few days of af is very hard. Then when its over the awesome positive attitudes flow back into the room!!!!!

:dust:


Cla, I am good, very busy though!!! I assist my daughters Kindergarten teacher two days a week for an hour each time with art projects, math, word walls (learning words), science and art center (my favorite!). Being SAD about ttc for so long without another baby seems to vanish for a little when I see those 5 & 6 year olds! I get lots of hugs and air kisses!!!!......Love them all! Puts a huge smile on my face and makes my day! :)


----------



## mpepe32

sorry imperial:hugs:

I went to my family doc when I first started trying and now am seeing the ob re fertility.

:hugs: and :kiss:to everyone else this morning!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks all. Grandblue it's nice to know at least we have the company! On to next cycle! Thinking I may book with dr for a physical just in case.


----------



## bluesky

Hey ladies :hi: 

Oh Imp thats crap im sorry :hugs:

The weather is due to get bad here tonight, brrrrrrrrrr. Will be at my xmas party tomo eve so will check in with you all on saturday.


----------



## cla

Where are you going nice xx


----------



## bluesky

Its at a hotel, think there is 70 of us, should be fun! Will be driving of course but looking forward to having a dance!


----------



## cla

No drink god you are a good girl


----------



## bluesky

Well as Im in the tww I pretend that I am preggas so no alcopops for me! Not really a drinker anyway so not missing anything. But I do love a glass of sherry oh im such an old lady! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

hi ladies

Imp- I am sooooooooo sorry hun :hugs:

Blue have fun tomorrow- I have hubby's on Saturday nite at least this year we aren't suppose to have a blizzard like last year..BTW I MAY HAVE MISSED IT BUT WHAT DAY ARE YOU TESTING?

Cla- glad you are feeling ok... :hugs:

Try- hope you had fun at your daugther's school today

:hi: Mpepe and Bleu

YES WE WILL HAVE A GREAT JANUARY thread going

any suggestions on the name??????


----------



## bluesky

Thanks Kels, hope u have a good one too.

Think I may test boxing day, as I think it could be depressing to get BFN on xmas day, I know thats not very positive of me. Or I could test at 11dpo on xmas eve. Oh glwd I dunno I will prob test early I have no control..... 

Im rubbish with making names up for threads january poas junkies?? thats crap


----------



## kelster823

that is Dec 26th Boxing Day right??? :rofl:

January is gonna be a hard one.... 

January Jelly Bellies
January Junction Train


ewwwwwww those are horrible :rofl:


----------



## bluesky

Yeah 26th is boxing day, dont you call it that in usa?


----------



## bluesky

January Jolly Dollies...... What!!

January jitterbugs


----------



## kelster823

bluesky said:


> January Jolly Dollies...... What!!
> 
> January jitterbugs

oohh those are cute :)

I know what Boxing Day is we just don't celebrate in the US hee hee and I wasn't sure which day it was..


as a kid I always thought it was a celebration of the "SPORT" Boxing... :rofl:

I really like January Jolly Dollies


----------



## bluesky

Yeah me too, I have a january jelly belly already :lol:


----------



## mpepe32

please look ahead to February names:( because I won't be able to ttc til then:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## grandbleu

I'm crap with names sorry :shrug: but I'll be on the next thread :)


----------



## kelster823

Mpepe--- I know I will be right there with ya in the Feb thread so we will have a special name for Feb

Hope everyone is good... vacation has started for me and I don't have to check back in with them until Dec 27th.. YIPPIIIEEEEE

gonna go shopping in a bit to HOPEFULLY finish up with a few more people.. have hunny's Xmas party tomorrow nite and then they are calling for snow on Sunday

will check back in in a bit 

HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## IMPPEARL

Afternoon everyone! CD2 today, looking like we will be trying new years, O should be right around then, hopfully thats good luck!! lol I'm no good with names either, but I'm just glad we're in it together! Hope everyone has a good weekend. Have fun at the Christmas party Kels! I have mine also on Sat night, then DH's family christmas on Sunday going to be a busy weekend!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi everyone!!! I like last years name from what another girl mentioned. January Garnets....like the birthstone I suppose?......Any name is fine by me though!!!!

January Jelly Bellies is cute too! :winkwink:

I will be due for af on my sisters due date Jan 7th....I believe unless my O changes I am not sure of the testing date yet but I am hoping to get my bfp this cycle as its the last cycle before my January 22nd due date :(

In a bit of a crap mood today. One friend announced her second pregnancy last week on facebook and another friend annouced today that she is due with baby #2 in July. Just so bummed.

But whatever right? If its meant to be then it will be right?

Then why do I feel like crap :(


----------



## bluesky

Hey hey everybody, what you all doing this weekend? 

I had a good night at the party, had a good dance and a laugh at all the drunkerds. Im just staying in this weekend as the weather is bad. 

When I was telling a lady about my mc last night, she said she was gonna ask me if I was pregnant, she thought I looked diff, I said yeah Ive put on weight cos since mc i dont excersise and eat choc everyday. Oh why cant I just be pregnant so I have an excuse for putting on the weight!

Christmas 1 week today YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bluesky

Its like the Mary Celeste in here, where is everybody. 

Anyway I thought I would tell you my very early symptom, im 6dpo. I woke in the middle of the night with terrible heartburn/indegestion I never get this ( ok I did eat a few sausage rolls) I also am very tired and have been having minor cramps the last couple of days. Now I know its crazy to symptom spot this early but I cant help it.

Hope you enjoy the rest of the weeknd, im going to wrap some pressies today!


----------



## tryforbaby2

FX'd Bluesky!!!!!!! Wohoo sounds like good symptoms to me!!!!


Hey girls, I have had some light pink cm and a small bright red clot last night around 1030pm. I was over my period days and days ago and I am due to ovulate within a day or so (hopefully :)) and I never had that before. Does anyone know what could cause bleeding like that after your period but before ovulation????? There is none today, just last night :shrug:


----------



## bluesky

Try maybe it could be to do with ovulation? I get a bit of spotting but not clots.

Got a cold booooooo hisssssss :growlmad:


----------



## tryforbaby2

lol....looks like your cat in your picture said 'hisssss' :haha:

Thanks bluesky, I was just very curious........

How is everyone today???


----------



## bluesky

Everyone must be busy getting ready for christmas, we are out for 3 days so have no worries of a big food shop yipeeeeeeeee...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Bump!!!!!


----------



## bluesky

Hello Try, still no sign of anyone. 

Oh great your 1dpo. Loads of :dust: to you.


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been posting much on here, just very down about things lately and as more time goes by and the more internet surfing I do, the more frightful I am to have an endo biopsy. Has anyone here had one and can reassure me? I want to cancel it but if I do have a LPD, I will never have a baby unless I go through this. I just feel so sad and scared.


----------



## bluesky

Oh mpepe :hugs: sorry your feeling low. I dont know about the endo biopsy, Is it worth posting a new thread to ask as im sure there will be others lurking on the boards who may have more info and experience. Is it worth making another appointment with FS to discuss and put your mind at ease.


----------



## mpepe32

I would feel stupid making another appointment for that. He really didn't ask me about it, just kind of told me to call the office on cd 1 and told me that I will have it done and it causes discomfort.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi again. I've been away fir a few days. We went to visit some family and have our Christmas with them.

Mpepe sorry your going through this. Wish I could help. But o don't know anything about that. 

Christmas in 3 days! Then new years. I'm due to o right around there. Fingers Crosses and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## bluesky

Hi Imppearl, loads of :dust: to you 2!!! 

Hope everyone is ready for Christmas. Im just looking forward to stuffing my face :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Does anyone know how to start a thread and be able to edit the first post???


----------



## grandbleu

You want to start a new thread *Try*??? Just press NEW THREAD at the top of the forum section. To edit it you can go to the edit button on the R-hand lower side of your post/1st post in thread. If you need to do major edits there is the "advanced edit" button as well. HTH


----------



## tryforbaby2

I was thinking of starting a january testing thread as I am in the 2ww and will be testing in january and giveme something to look forward to next month BESIDES my due date.
I havent seen Kels in awhile either, so I am hoping its ok to just start one?.....:shrug:

Mpepe, :hugs: You are a very strong and brave woman! 

Sorry Impearl that she came. She sucks.


----------



## bluesky

Hi try :hi: Just seen the Jan thread :thumbup: 

2 more days at work then im off 4 2 weeks yipeeeee..

Did a frer this am. can see a white line but no pink. Hmmm I dont feel pregs. Still as Kels would say your not out until the witch shows.


----------



## mpepe32

tryforbaby2 said:


> I was thinking of starting a january testing thread as I am in the 2ww and will be testing in january and giveme something to look forward to next month BESIDES my due date.
> I havent seen Kels in awhile either, so I am hoping its ok to just start one?.....:shrug:
> 
> Mpepe, :hugs: You are a very strong and brave woman!
> 
> Sorry Impearl that she came. She sucks.

AM NOT try! I'm freakin out about it, lol 

I just wish I didn't have to go back to the doctor but I can't avoid it because I am really convinced it's my luteal phase that's a problem! Even though I'm rooting for you girls to get your BFP's I hope some of you stick around in February when I will start ttc again :cry:

Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## bluesky

Well I have sore bb's and a little crampy but neg test this am. I just cant ever remember exactly how I feel when AF is coming. 

Mpepe32. even if I did get a bfp I will cheer you on........


----------



## mpepe32

thanks blue:flower:


----------



## Round2

After a stressful couple of days - 3 IC evaps and one almost positve FRER....I got AF today. I'm actually relieved! At least I know what is going on. It was just my first month of TTC after my loss, so I'm hopeful for next month.

Good luck ladies....have a Very Merry Christmas and Fertile New Year!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mpepe, I also will root you on if I get my bfp! I just dont think I will leave ttcal because we all are so close and have so much in common! And you have every right to feel nuts!!! :hugs: :lol:

Blue, fingers crossed!!!!.........

Round2, sorry for your loss's.......welcome and good luck for the New Year!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mpepe32

Merry Christmas Everyone! Hoping everyone has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## want2bamum86

bfp all round come on girls u can all do it if i can u can xxx love to u all xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

How's everyone doing the day after Christmas?

Today I started up again on clomid, 100mg. I'm going to the fertility clinic and they're going to monitor the eggs as they mature, then I get to do a shot of Ovidrel to force O so I'll be joining the January thread for testing. I guess we'll wait and see if this is the answer to our prayers.


----------



## want2bamum86

very tired n wanting to eat chocolate all the time xxx


----------



## bluesky

Well Merry Friggin Xmas to me, AF arrived christmas day. Hey ho..........

Had a good day apart from that, have eaten tooooooooo much but did walk it off on a dog walk.

Hope everyone is ok. I will move on to January testing thread. 

Congrats want2bamum great news :hugs:


----------



## eviestar

I tested today with a bfp x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats girls!!! :wohoo: :dance: :dust:

Blue, sorry she came......what a witch she is. :hugs:

I am hoping January will be a luckier thread with more bfps!

Tigerlillies,sounds like a good plan of action! I have already added you to the january testing thread!!!!


Good Luck to all of us still remaining for december AND january testing!

:dust:


----------



## bluesky

Congratulations eviestar.


----------



## want2bamum86

u got ne symptoms yet hunni with ur bfp?


----------



## jagger

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for the last few weeks. Got a bfn in December. Boo! Am in my tww for January. Think I will test on the 10th if no AF. Did I miss anything while I was away? Hope everyone had a merry Christmas and happy new year!


----------



## want2bamum86

omg i am annoyed that thenearest mcdonalds in 15 milles away and i dnt drive


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats eviestar!

Afm, I am finally getting back into our day to day rutine after the holidays. I am not on CD19, 2-4DPO. I had a positive OPK on the 30th, and 31st, negative again on the 1st. We were able to dtd on the 29th, 30th, and 31st. Missed the 1st but dtd on the 2nd (yesterday) again just in case. Fingers crossed we caught it this month!! :dust: to everyone


----------



## want2bamum86

fingers crossed for u hunnixxxxxx


----------

